# Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian attackers



## pbel (Jan 17, 2016)

*Even paying with his-own blood and death did not satisfy the Israeli Authorities as enough punishment for his suicidal attack, Israel still needed more blood in the form of demolishing his innocent families home. No trial just revenge, revenge that never heals the pain for either Jew or Muslim...End the occupation.*


*Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian attackers*
*Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian attackers*


The inside track on Washington politics.

Be the first to know about new stories from PowerPost. Sign up to follow, and we’ll e-mail you free updates as they’re published.
You’ll receive free e-mail news updates each time a new story is published.
You’re all set!
Sign up
*Invalid email address

Got it
Got it

.hideText{position:absolute;left:-10000px}
Resize Text
Comments 202
JERUSALEM — On Oct. 13, Ala’a Abu Jamal, a Palestinian Israeli employed by Israel’s national telephone company, rammed his company car into a Jerusalem bus stop, got out and stabbed to death a 60-year-old rabbi. Abu Jamal was shot dead at the scene.

A week earlier, Israeli military forces blew up the home of Abu Jamal’s neighbor and cousin, Ghassan, who, with another relative, had attacked a Jerusalem synagogue in November 2014, killing six Israelis.

Abu Jamal, a 33-year-old father of three, tried to stop the soldiers from destroying his cousin’s home but instead was beaten and humiliated, said his father, Daoud.

“They broke his ribs and bruised him badly,” he said. “He took sick leave from work and that was when he decided to carry out the attack.”

Abu Jamal’s explanation for his son’s violent act challenges a recently revived Israeli government policy of demolishing the homes of Palestinian assailants to deter future attacks.


_[Israelis are calling attacks a ‘new kind of Palestinian terrorism’]_

More than three months of violent assaults by Palestinians against Israelis show no signs of abating. Twenty-four Israelis have been killed; more than 140 Palestinians have been killed carrying out attacks or were shot by Israeli forces during clashes.

Now, Israel appears to be stepping up its punitive response by fast-tracking the demolition of homes where the attackers lived. In the past two weeks, three Palestinian homes in Jerusalem and the occupied West Bank have been destroyed by the military. Many more have been


----------



## Jackson (Jan 17, 2016)

I don't blame the Israelis.  Perhaps the terrorists will think twice if their family will be homeless.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the good news!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't want your family's home demolished?

Don't launch a suicide attack upon the Israelis.

Simple.

Elegantly conveyed.

Great fun, and adding another nugget to Israeli-controlled territory, as part of the Reconquista.

Was there anything else?

Next slide, please.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 17, 2016)

I will say that I find this practice problematic.  And it feeds the incitement and the feeling of victimhood.  

But then again, having a hostile population is also problematic.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 17, 2016)

The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one. Combatants are not refugees, nor is anyone suspected of assisting in any way combatants. And under the Geneva conventions it is perfectly legal to deport combatants to either a neutral third country, or to their nation of origin, in this case Jordan


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 17, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one. Combatants are not refugees, nor is anyone suspected of assisting in any way combatants. And under the Geneva conventions it is perfectly legal to deport combatants to either a neutral third country, or to their nation of origin, in this case Jordan


Don't worry, Tinmore has a document on his wall from the Holy Roman Empire that contradicts the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one...



Yup, article 33, part III, Geneva IV. Look it up.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

LOL 

You are assuming a lot

Quote



ARTICLE 33 [ Link ]  

No protected person may be punished for an offence he or she has not personally committed. Collective penalties and likewise all measures of intimidation or of terrorism are prohibited.
Pillage is prohibited.
Reprisals against protected persons and their property are prohibited.
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]End Quote 

Its reasonable to suspect families of helping their terrorist family member when that family member is from childhood trained to be a terrorists. For instance,  family members ( parents ) of a terrorist child who is or has actively participating in the summer camp terrorist program is assisting in terrorism against the state. [/FONT]

IV geneva convention
Quote

Art. 5 Where in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.
Where in occupied territory an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication under the present Convention.
End Quote

In which case those family members lose their protected status as well as their descendants.


----------



## pbel (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one. Combatants are not refugees, nor is anyone suspected of assisting in any way combatants. And under the Geneva conventions it is perfectly legal to deport combatants to either a neutral third country, or to their nation of origin, in this case Jordan


*The Boston Finagler is at it again, Finagling that innocent civilians are combatants.*


com·bat·ant
[kəmˈbatnt, ˈkämbədənt]

*NOUN*
a person or nation engaged in fighting during a war.
*synonyms:* fighter · soldier · serviceman · servicewoman · warrior ·
[more]
trooper
a person engaged in conflict or competition with another.
*synonyms:* contender · adversary · opponent · competitor ·
[more]
challenger · rival


*ORIGIN*
late Middle English (as an adjective used in heraldry to describe two lions facing one another with raised forepaws): from Old French, present participle of combatre ‘to fight’ (see combat).

*RELATED FORMS*
combatant*s* (plural noun)

Translate combatant to

No translation found.

Powered by Oxford Dictionaries · © Oxford University Press
Translations, word origin, and more definitions


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> LOL
> 
> You are assuming a lot
> 
> ...



...*an individual* protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such *individual *person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges...

*...an individual* protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur...

The convention says nothing about family or descendants being punished, in fact quite the opposite, read article 33 again.

Curiously when the British carried out house demolitions against families of convicted Jewish terrorists, no lesser a person than Ben Gurion railed against such treatment accusing the British of behaving like Nazis...well if the cap fits...IDF = SS


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

So what your really saying minus the nonsensical protestations is that home demolitions are a common means of deterrent. Interesting

But it does look like you have given up on your claim that terrorists are somehow protected persons, thats good, I think we're making progress.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

You might want to check precedence in international law on that suspicion of collusion thing and just what the implications are when persons knowingly assist in any actions against a state either in war time or in peace time. The geneva conventions clearly state that protected persons who engage in such activities forfeit their protected status. 

See
Ex-Auschwitz medic, 95, to stand trial on February 29

Quote 
Hubert Zafke was a medical orderly at the camp from August 15, 1944 to September 14, 1944. During this time, 14 trains carrying prisoners -- including the teenage diarist Anne Frank -- arrived at Auschwitz-Birkenau where many would eventually be killed in the gas chambers.
Ahead of proceedings due to begin February 29, prosecutors said Zafke was "aware of the purpose of the Birkenau camp as an extermination camp" as well as of its structure.
"Given his awareness, the accused lent support to the organisation of the camp and was thereby both involved in and advanced the extermination," said prosecutors in an earlier statement as they charged Zafke for complicity in the "cruel and insidious killings of at least 3,681" people.
End Quote 

So as can very easily seen even medical personal can lose their protected status and be treated as a combatant. The Geneva conventions clearly also define medical personal as protected persons. Here we have a case where the suspect didn't actively participate in the crime, however knew it existed and lent aid by virtue of his lending support to the organization involved. 

Israel can very easily claim that the families of terrorists lent aid through their support. 

Another interesting example would be those who voted for Hamas. Which is a terrorist organization dedicated to the destruction of the state. The precedent above could be used to declare all who support Hamas as having forfeited their rights as protected persons.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 18, 2016)

Challenger,  et al,

I thought that someone would eventually bring this up.  I have no doubt that during the course of a conflict _(either NIAC or IAC)_ that has lasted the better part of seven decades, and has been _(in relation to the hostilities between the Jewish Immigrant and the Hostile Arab Palestinians)_ more than a century --- going back the the 1929 Riots and the first attacks by the Palestinians Black Hand --- that both sides have stepped outside the acceptable limits of Humanitarian and/or Human Rights Law; as it was applicable at various times.

The Report notes that the fight against terrorism has led to a re-examination of the balance between state security and individual protections and that, in the ICRC's view, the overriding legal and moral challenge facing the international community today is to find ways of dealing with new forms of violence while preserving existing standards of protection provided for by international law. 
*SOURCE:*  ICRC   IHL and the Challenges of Contemporary Armed Conflicts​


Challenger said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one...
> ...


*(REFERENCES)*

*Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITY, COLLECTIVE PENALTIES, PILLAGE, REPRISALS
ARTICLE 33 [ Link ] *

No protected person may be punished for an offence he or she has not personally committed. Collective penalties and likewise all measures of intimidation or of terrorism are prohibited.
Pillage is prohibited.
Reprisals against protected persons and their property are prohibited.​
*Convention (IV) respecting the Laws and Customs of War on Land and its annex: Regulations concerning the Laws and Customs of War on Land. The Hague, 18 October 1907.  *
*ARTICLE 28 [Link]*

The pillage of a town or place, even when taken by assault, is prohibited.​
*Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.*
*PROHIBITED DESTRUCTION*
*ARTICLE 53 * 

Any destruction by the Occupying Power of real or personal property belonging individually or collectively to private persons, or to the State, or to other public authorities, or to social or cooperative organizations, is prohibited, except where such destruction is rendered absolutely necessary by military operations.​*The 1954 Hague Convention for the Protection of Cultural Property in the Event of Armed Conflict and the notion of military necessity*
Annex 1   Article XX  — Military necessity – general definition  

1. For the purpose of this instrument, military necessity represents an urgent situation obliging a military commander to take measures indispensable for forcing as quickly as possible the complete surrender of the enemy by means :

(a) indispensable for obtaining the military objectives which are lawful in accordance with the generally recognized principles of international humanitarian law, both of treaty and customary nature, such as the distinction between combatants and non-combatants, proportionality and the prohibition of reprisals against protected categories of persons and objects, and

(b) which are limited as to the time, purpose and object of military operations.​2. The application of the concept of military necessity shall be judged on the base of two conditions :

(a) no other feasible alternative was available at the moment of the conduct of hostilities, and

(b) the assessment of the situation by a commander was made from all sources reasonably available to him/her at the moment of the conduct of hostilities.​
*(COMMENT)*

There is no group of persons involved in international armed conflict (NIAC or IAC) who are outside any International Humanitarian Law (IHL) protection.  The ISRC says there is no "gap" in IHL coverage between the Third and Fourth Geneva Conventions; a group of  "unprivileged belligerents."  IHL provides that "combatants cannot suffer penal consequences for direct participation in hostilities."   Having said that IHL does not prohibit civilians _(Irregular forces, Jihadists, terrorists, insurgents, and resistance members, etc)_ from fighting for their country, but lack of prisoner of war status and, among other things, "not protected from prosecution under the applicable domestic laws upon capture."  Direct participation in hostilities by civilians, it should be noted, is not a war crime; but neither is it sanctioned and can be persecuted by the proper authorities.  Having no immunity from domestic penal prosecution, civilians who take a direct part in hostilities lose immunity from attack during the period of direct participation.

While incarcerated, these civilians _(Irregular forces, Jihadists, terrorists, insurgents, and resistance members, etc)_
 can be considered as having forfeited certain rights and privileges provided for in the Fourth Geneva Convention within the limits set down by Article 5 of the Geneva Convention and customary international law. 

IHL is law to protect --- while military necessity are concepts that win confrontation.  They are diametrically opposing each other.  The Israelis know that if they impose a penalty on Hostile Arab Palestinians, that have the exact opposite effect to the various Arab sponsors from giving monetary assistance and rewards to the family of the terrorist.  They are two-sides to the same coin; one giveth and one taketh away.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## pbel (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> You might want to check precedence in international law on that suspicion of collusion thing and just what the implications are when persons knowingly assist in any actions against a state either in war time or in peace time. The geneva conventions clearly state that protected persons who engage in such activities forfeit their protected status.
> 
> See
> Ex-Auschwitz medic, 95, to stand trial on February 29
> ...


A lot of words, a true Finagler's weapon. Simply put, if some is suspected of collusion you have a trial, before you punish.

Get it?


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 18, 2016)

pbel,  et al,

Is that exactly how it works.  Is it all subject to Article 68 of the Geneva Convention?



pbel said:


> A lot of words, a true Finagler's weapon. Simply put, if some is suspected of collusion you have a trial, before you punish.
> 
> Get it?


*(COMMENT)*

Are the laws governing this process the same in every Arab Country?
Are the laws governing this process the same in every Occupied Region? 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's about time Israel gets tough on Palestinian terrorists & thier families who shelter them.   Enough of Israel's damn Zionist agenda of peace offerings' security fence & land concessions to placate demands of the Palestinian squatters.  Israel should learn from Jordan how to establish a lasting peace from Palestinians.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## pbel (Jan 18, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> pbel,  et al,
> 
> Is that exactly how it works.  Is it all subject to Article 68 of the Geneva Convention?
> 
> ...


Well, your brief post was enlightening, you heed my finagling accusations.

Human Justice needs no laws. We all know what is right and wrong no matter what the Culture or Nation.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> But it does look like you have given up on your claim that terrorists are somehow protected persons,



When did I ever make that claim, remind me?


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> So what your really saying minus the nonsensical protestations is that home demolitions are a common means of deterrent. Interesting



No I'm not. Home demolitions didn't work as a deterrent on the Zionist terrorists then and they don't work on Palestinian  Resistance fighters today. What the British did then was illegal as what the Zionists are doing today.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> I thought that someone would eventually bring this up...



Well it's taken you over 830 words to say what I did in 10, but I think we broadly agree on this.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> pbel,  et al,
> 
> Is that exactly how it works.  Is it all subject to Article 68 of the Geneva Convention?
> 
> ...



Yes, under Geneva IV. You said it yourself.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> You might want to check precedence in international law on that suspicion of collusion thing and just what the implications are when persons knowingly assist in any actions against a state either in war time or in peace time. The geneva conventions clearly state that protected persons who engage in such activities forfeit their protected status.
> 
> See
> Ex-Auschwitz medic, 95, to stand trial on February 29
> ...



Drivel.


----------



## iolo (Jan 18, 2016)

Nazis behave like Nazis.   Surprise, surprise!


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to check precedence in international law on that suspicion of collusion thing and just what the implications are when persons knowingly assist in any actions against a state either in war time or in peace time. The geneva conventions clearly state that protected persons who engage in such activities forfeit their protected status.
> ...



A lot of words you apparently have no legal refutation for.

My view is taken directly from the Geneva conventions, yours apparently is nothing more than baseless opinion.

Unless you can show some supporting evidence that Israel DIDN'T follow A judicial process in determining what homes were to be demolished.

But since Israel does follow judicial review prior to demolitions then you're either simply mistaken or lying, the later of which seems to be common among racists and bigots.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one...
> ...


And we all know Palestinians truly adhere to all international laws.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one. Combatants are not refugees, nor is anyone suspected of assisting in any way combatants. And under the Geneva conventions it is perfectly legal to deport combatants to either a neutral third country, or to their nation of origin, in this case Jordan
> ...


Wow, how interesting!  Palestinians intentionally target Israeli civilians, while hiding behind their own, how come there isn't any whining about that?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 18, 2016)

pbel said:


> *Even paying with his-own blood and death did not satisfy the Israeli Authorities as enough punishment for his suicidal attack, Israel still needed more blood in the form of demolishing his innocent families home. No trial just revenge, revenge that never heals the pain for either Jew or Muslim...End the occupation.*
> 
> 
> *Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian attackers*
> ...




So basically, all the Israelis are allowed to do is be stabbed, and say "Amen".

You know what? f*** the Palestinians, f*** the sympathizers, and **** you too.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 18, 2016)

Challenger,  et al,

I don't agree.



Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that someone would eventually bring this up...
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

I believe that the Israelis have a military necessity defense and that is not up to the Palestinians.


We find that punitive house demolitions lead to fewer suicide attacks in the month following the demolitions. The effect is significant and sizable — a one standard-deviation increase in punitive house demolitions leads to a decrease of 11.7% in the number of suicide terrorists originating from an average district. In contrast, precautionary demolitions (which are not related to activities of the houses’ owners and occupants) are associated with more suicide attacks.   Our estimates show that a standard-deviation increase in precautionary house demolitions leads to a 48.7% increase in the number of suicide terrorists from an average district.
Are Voters Sensitive to Terrorism? Direct Evidence from the Israeli Electorate on JSTOR
*Direct Evidence from the Israeli Electorate*

​

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 18, 2016)

Palestinian suffering at the hands of Israelis far outweighs any harm they have caused israel


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


israel intentionally targets civilians while hiding behind advanced weaponry and the united states


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I see our palestinian apologists have abandoned the claim that Israel's demolition policy doesn't follow a judicial process. 

Thats good, we're making progress.


----------



## pbel (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


*The Boston Finagler should answer why if it is that the UN and many others condemn these actions as illegal and immoral? A racist Israeli apartheid POS calling me a bigot!

Funny/*
1,230,000 resultsAny time 
AllPast 24 hoursPast weekPast month

*UN condemns Israel over destruction of Jordan Valley homes

*
https://www.rt.com/news/*un*-*condemn*-*israel*-destruction-532
*Israel* has come under fire from the *UN* humanitarian coordinator for the Palestinian territories over the *demolition* of 36 *homes* in the Jordan Valley.


*[URL='http://thearabdailynews.com/2013/11/02/palestinian-un-envoy-urges-condemnation-of-settlements-demolitions/']Palestinian UN envoy urges condemnation of settlements ... 
	
*


thearabdailynews.com/2013/11/02/palestinian-*un*-envoy-urges...
Palestinian *UN* envoy urges *condemnation* of ... for international *condemnation of Israeli* settlement expansion in the West Bank and *home demolitions* in East ...


*[URL='http://www.un.org/press/en/2004/hr4768.doc.htm']UN HUMAN RIGHTS EXPERTS APPEAL TO ISRAEL ON HOUSE ... 
	
*


*www.un.org*/press/en/2004/hr4768.doc.htm
*UN* HUMAN *RIGHTS EXPERTS APPEAL TO ISRAEL ON HOUSE DEMOLITIONS*; ... *UN* HUMAN *RIGHTS EXPERTS appeal to israel* on ... by *Israel*, the *United Nations* …


*[URL='http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/1/24/un-israel.html']UN slams Israel's demolition of Palestinian homes | Al ... 
	
*


*america.aljazeera.com*/articles/2015/1/24/*un*-*israel*.html
The *United Nations* has slammed *Israel*’s destruction of Palestinian *homes* in the occupied West Bank and East Jerusalem as illegal and unfair, after a series of ...


*[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_demolition_in_the_Israeli%E2%80%93Palestinian_conflict']House demolition in the Israeli–Palestinian conflict ... 
	
*


https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*House*_*demolition*_in_the_*Israeli*...
*House demolition* is a method utilized by the *Israeli* army (IDF) in Jerusalem, the West Bank, ... According to the *United Nations*, ...


[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_demolition_in_the_Israeli%E2%80%93Palestinian_conflict#History']History

 ·
Effectiveness ·
Purpose ·
Means ·
Legal status ·
As a punitive measure
[/URL]

*[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel,_Palestine,_and_the_United_Nations']Israel, Palestine, and the United Nations - Wikipedia, the ... 
	
*


https://*en.wikipedia.org*/.../*Israel,_Palestine,_and_the_United_Nations
Israel, Palestine, and the United Nations* ... *house demolitions*, ... claimed that Mansour's initiative would be interpreted as an official *UN condemnation* of ...


[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel,_Palestine,_and_the_United_Nations#Bias_and_disproportionate_attention_on_Israel']Bias and ...

 ·
History ·
Issues
[/URL]

*[URL='http://guardian.150m.com/palestine/UN-condemnation-of-israel.htm']List of United Nations Resolutions against Israel. 
	
*


guardian.150m.com/palestine/*UN*-*condemnation*-*of-israel*.htm
*United Nations Resolutions AGAINST Israel*. ... has been successful over the decades in keeping the *United Nations* on the sidelines ... urges *Israel* to comply with *UN* ...


*[URL='http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/30/us-firm-condemnation-shelling-un-school-gaza']US condemns shelling of UN school in Gaza but restocks ... 
	
*


*www.theguardian.com* › [URL='http://www.theguardian.com/world']World › Gaza
US *condemns shelling of UN school* in Gaza but restocks *Israeli* ammunition White *House* issues ... However Washington’s implied *condemnation of Israel* marked the ...
[/URL]

*Related searches for un condemnation of israeli home demolit…*
[URL='http://www.bing.com/search?q=Israeli+House+Demolitions&FORM=QSRE1']*Israeli* House *Demolitions*






*Pagination*
2
3
4
5
Next

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='http://thearabdailynews.com/2013/11/02/palestinian-un-envoy-urges-condemnation-of-settlements-demolitions/'][URL='http://www.un.org/press/en/2004/hr4768.doc.htm'][URL='http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/1/24/un-israel.html'][URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_demolition_in_the_Israeli%E2%80%93Palestinian_conflict'][URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israel,_Palestine,_and_the_United_Nations'][URL='http://guardian.150m.com/palestine/UN-condemnation-of-israel.htm'][URL='http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jul/30/us-firm-condemnation-shelling-un-school-gaza']
*Related searches*
[URL='http://www.bing.com/search?q=Israeli+House+Demolitions&FORM=R5FD']*Israeli* House *Demolitions*





*Learn more* *Info for* *Support*
Privacy and Cookies Advertise Help
Legal About our ads Feedback

©
[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

This is good, we're making progress, you do seem to have given up the claim that Israel's home demolition policy is extrajudicial in some way. So lets review ;--) 

There is no difference between what a court might impose as a punitive measure in the US than in Israel. Fines and other penalties are to be expected when criminals are punished. However in the case of this conflict its also a measure of whats covered by the Geneva conventions. In which case combatants, suspected combatants civilian or otherwise enjoy no rights as protected persons. Israel is well within its rights to deport the families of terrorists to a neutral or agreed upon third party and demolish their homes.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjhk5aUjrTKAhUCLmMKHfqxDr0QFgg4MAQ&url=http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-11/13/c_134810695.htm&usg=AFQjCNFSLBIX5UPI4rYKbXRs3g-KLLLocg&sig2=lEEn7tWU08c4bJ-a8di1VQ&bvm=bv.112064104,d.cGc



English.news.cn   2015-11-13 01:03:04 
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
JERUSALEM, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- The Israeli Supreme Court gave the green light on Thursday to demolish the homes of Palestinian militants who executed attacks against Israelis in recent months.
Supreme Court Justice Miriam Naor rejected appeals filed by human rights groups objecting to the punitive measure that are used by the Israeli authorities to deter Palestinians from carrying out attacks.
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjhk5aUjrTKAhUCLmMKHfqxDr0QFgg4MAQ&url=http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-11/13/c_134810695.htm&usg=AFQjCNFSLBIX5UPI4rYKbXRs3g-KLLLocg&sig2=lEEn7tWU08c4bJ-a8di1VQ&bvm=bv.112064104,d.cGc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But these Judges are Lefties!
Now some people here won't like Leftest Jews!
The bottom line is that people who pose a danger to human life are getting away with simply having their homes demolished and probably being compensated as well.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjhk5aUjrTKAhUCLmMKHfqxDr0QFgg4MAQ&url=http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-11/13/c_134810695.htm&usg=AFQjCNFSLBIX5UPI4rYKbXRs3g-KLLLocg&sig2=lEEn7tWU08c4bJ-a8di1VQ&bvm=bv.112064104,d.cGc
> ...



Oh they are compensated. Its not the topic of this thread but yeah, the Arab Muslim nations send mountains of aid and support for the colonists. Much of it through the UN.

But the point is that the demolisions follow a carefully constructed judicial process and are legal under Israeli law. Since international law is an extension of state law, well it gets messy when two states have two different laws.

Fortunately the ICC is refusing to get involved until the matter of palestine statehood is settled. Without palestine being a state the ICC has no jurisdiction.

See
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&ved=0ahUKEwiWwfeumbTKAhVE02MKHY2OAy4QFggzMAM&url=http://www.algemeiner.com/2015/02/08/palestinian-authority-rewards-terrorists-for-number-of-jews-they-kill/&usg=AFQjCNEDSHWXNgexr-lahBIfnKvmguZ_vQ&sig2=mEv890HIHFtVxuizqyQ_4g&bvm=bv.112064104,d.cGc

also see
How American taxpayers are funding Palestinian terrorism

Quote 
In another case, terrorist Sa’id Ibrahim Sa’id Ramadan went to a busy Jerusalem street around 2:30 p.m. on January 22, 2002, and began randomly shooting passers-by. Two people were murdered: Sarah Hamburger, 79, and Orna Sandler, 56. Dozens of others were injured. Police shot and killed Ramadan at the scene.
Just five days later, on January 27, 2002, Ramadan’s case was reviewed by the Palestinian Authority’s Ministry of Social Affairs for martyrdom status and to determine the financial benefits that would accrue to the family. That review was conducted by the Martyr’s Families and Injured Care Establishment, a little known organization originally created in 1969 by the Palestine Liberation Organization to systematize financial benefits to those wounded or killed in terrorist attacks deemed acts of “martyrdom.”
“Martyrdom Establishment” compensation is dispensed worldwide, wherever the terrorist act takes place, according to a 2010 Palestinian Authority Social Ministry report. The report states that by 2009, more than 288 million shekels were paid in the program, of which more than 97 million went outside Israel and the Palestinian region to reward international terrorism.
End Quote


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> ...Fortunately the ICC is refusing to get involved until the matter of palestine statehood is settled. Without palestine being a state the ICC has no jurisdiction...


By the time that happens, Rump Palestine will consist of 10 acres of land on the extreme southern tip of Gaza, with 1000 people, 2 gas stations, 2 grocery stores, a Presidential Palace, 900 tents, and a Ministry of Jew Hating...

Watching the so-called Palestinians trying to cobble together a state from the crumbs left to them is embarrassing, rather like watching somebody piss themselves and not even realize it...

Not exactly the brightest crayons in the box...

It's time for them to close-up shop, pack up, and get the hell outta Dodge...

It's over...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



can you show me a link where Israel knowingly targeted civilians?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwjhk5aUjrTKAhUCLmMKHfqxDr0QFgg4MAQ&url=http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2015-11/13/c_134810695.htm&usg=AFQjCNFSLBIX5UPI4rYKbXRs3g-KLLLocg&sig2=lEEn7tWU08c4bJ-a8di1VQ&bvm=bv.112064104,d.cGc
> ...


And when they have no homes to demolish, we take away their donkeys / wives.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



How can we tell the difference?


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 18, 2016)

ogibillm,  et al,

This may be absolutely correct in what it says.  But just as valid --- it is not necessary ethically wrong or improperly executed.



ogibillm said:


> Palestinian suffering at the hands of Israelis far outweighs any harm they have caused israel


*(COMMENT)*

Let's look at a much smaller --- thumbnail scenario.

•  A trio of BAD GUYs are holding .22 calibre hand-guns. 
•  The trio of BAD GUYs are firing _(from in front of a crowd of people who provide criminal material support)_ towards unarmed mixed crowd of noncombatant GOOD GUYs; men, women, children.
•  The Allied Powers issue warning for the unarmed BAD GUYs to move away.   
•  A Allied Powers approach with a superior automatic weapons equipped with laser targeting sites.
•  The Allied Powers open fire on the BAD GUYSs who are firing and announcing that they will continue firing, to save the lives of GOOD GUYs.
•  Allied Powers fire kills all three armed threat BAD GUYs.  
•  Allied Powers kill and wound several unarmed BAD GUYs that were warned by intentionally stayed behind the firing BAD GUYs. 
•  These unarmed casualties are those that provide material support to armed elements; and advocate the continuation of conflict.​*
OUTCOME:* 

•  No GOOD GUYs are killed or injured. 
*  All three BAD GUYs are killed; and several unarmed BAD GUYs were killed or injured.​
That is a huge difference in terms of actual causality ratios.  Some confuse this with proportionality.  

_*Rule 14*. Launching an attack which may be expected to cause incidental loss of civilian life, injury to civilians, damage to civilian objects, or a combination thereof, which would be excessive in relation to the concrete and direct military advantage anticipated, is prohibited._​
The question is, what is considered a direct military advantage?

Any avoidable allied casualty is worth more than a casualty of the opposing force.  As GEN Patton once said; 
"Don't be a fool and die for your country.  Let the other son-of-a-bitch die for his."

If you the Allied Powers can kill 5:1, that is good.  But 10:1 is better.  

The military advantage is to secure, protect and defend the civilian population from being killed or injured by unscrupulous Jihadist, Fedayeen, Insurgents, Terrorist, Resistance Fighter, etc, that believe that they have some special right to perpetuate the conflict.  Zero allied casualties, and the maximization of enemy casualities, is the optimum military advantage.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Dude... that was cold... and funny...


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

The object of war is not to die in equal numbers


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


so all those civilians israel killed a few years ago - we're supposed to believe that was an accident and they didn't target them?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You can't!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



I asked you for a link and you started whining.
So all these civilians that America killed in Iraq, Afghanistan, etc. blah blah blah......


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


how about dropping cluster bombs on civilian neighborhoods?

spin it however you like, but Palestinian civilians are far more likely to be killed by israelis than israeli civilians are by Palestinians

and that doesn't begin to address other forms of harassment and oppression


----------



## pbel (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The object of war is not to die in equal numbers


 An Army warring on a civilian population like the Nazis warred on the Jews? Was it fair and Just?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 18, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> There is no difference between what a court might impose as a punitive measure in the US than in Israel.


Yes there is.  In this country, the punitive measures are decided after the criminal trial has taken place and the person is convicted.




Boston1 said:


> Fines and other penalties are to be expected when criminals are punished.


Criminals, yes; families of criminals, no.




Boston1 said:


> However in the case of this conflict its also a measure of whats covered by the Geneva conventions.


And it says you cannot demolish the home of a protected person.  Families of a person "convicted" of a crime, are still protected persons, as long as they don't become a party to the conflict.




Boston1 said:


> In which case combatants, suspected combatants civilian or otherwise enjoy no rights as protected persons.


So you only have to accuse someone to prove they're guilty of a crime?  You call that due process?




Boston1 said:


> Israel is well within its rights to deport the families of terrorists to a neutral or agreed upon third party and demolish their homes.


No its not.  First of all, resisting the occupation, is not terrorism, asshole. And going after people who've committed no crime, shows just how sick Israel is.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> can you show me a link where Israel knowingly targeted civilians?


70% of the people hit by Israeli missiles and bombs during last summers assault on Gaza, were innocent civilians.

You expect people to believe that was done by accident?

Fuck you!


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


You can thank Hamas strategy for that
OR
You can make up your own reasons.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > can you show me a link where Israel knowingly targeted civilians?
> ...


It's what happens when Hamas embed their war assets amongst their civilian residential centers, hospitals, schools, mosques, etc.

Hiding behind the skirts of their women and children, like the pussies they are.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 18, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> 70% of the people hit by Israeli missiles and bombs during last summers assault on Gaza, were innocent civilians.



More like 50%. (Which, by the way, is an astonishingly good record under urban conditions where the population actively tries to include civilians in the "resistance".  Best in the world, in fact.) 

But the real question here is who is responsible for those civilian deaths?  Do both sides in a conflict have the responsibility and duty, under IHL, to protect civilian non-combatants?  Yes or no?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Link for Israel dropping cluster bombs?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > can you show me a link where Israel knowingly targeted civilians?
> ...


Sez who, you?  Where's your proof?  Even by your numbers then 30% of the Pali terrorist animals were busy hiding behind civilians while shooting rockets at Israeli civilians.  Is there a people more depraved than the Palestinians?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I find it perturbing that a Link is NOT required when accusing an individual or group of murder.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Antisemites require little proof when engaging in demonization and hatred of Jews.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 18, 2016)

The litany of false accusations is astounding. 

I enjoy a good historical debate wherever I can find it. But the level of pure bullshit is always highest when discussing the Israeli palestinian conflict.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I was referring to the Moderators.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 18, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The object of war is not to die in equal numbers
> ...


Wasn't aware that Jews were shooting rockets at Germans and bombing German school buses filled with children. Which history book are you reading...The Hamas Charter of genocide upon the Jews?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 18, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



They have revised history away from the fact that the Jews in Germany wanted to be the best Germans they could be.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


More so than the Zionist occupiers.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 19, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I don't agree.
> 
> ...


Thank you for making my point, collective punishment in violation of international law only increases acts of resistance by the oppressed and any deterent effect is marginal and temporary.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Shusha said:


> More like 50%.


No, it was more like 70%.




Shusha said:


> (Which, by the way, is an astonishingly good record under urban conditions where the population actively tries to include civilians in the "resistance".  Best in the world, in fact.)


When you're dropping 2000 pound bombs that demolish entire neighborhoods, your point is moot.




Shusha said:


> But the real question here is who is responsible for those civilian deaths?


That's not a real question, that's a very narcisstic one.

The one who pulls the trigger, is the one responsible.




Shusha said:


> Do both sides in a conflict have the responsibility and duty, under IHL, to protect civilian non-combatants?  Yes or no?


You have the responsibility to make sure the targets are of military necessity.

Forcing over 10,000 people to be homeless,  bombing hospitals and schools, deliberately shooting innocent civilians holding up white flags, is not of military necessity.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Sez who, you?  Where's your proof?  Even by your numbers then 30% of the Pali terrorist animals were busy hiding behind civilians while shooting rockets at Israeli civilians.  Is there a people more depraved than the Palestinians?


That would mean Hamas has a militia force of 315,000 people.

You're getting farther and farther away from planet earth with each post.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Thank you for making my point, collective punishment in violation of international law only increases acts of resistance by the oppressed and any deterent effect is marginal and temporary.


Collective punishment is a war crime.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for making my point, collective punishment in violation of international law only increases acts of resistance by the oppressed and any deterent effect is marginal and temporary.
> ...


*You have had 68 years to charge them... when may we expect those charges?*





The timing on this is a a matter of vital interest to Israel, and America, for that matter.

Impacting, as it does, on production scheduling and planning for each nation's Strategic Reserve of Toilet Paper.

*Looking forward to wiping our asses with those charge-sheets, whenever you're ready.*


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> *You have had 68 years to charge them... when may we expect those charges?*


No doubt you'd say the same thing about the people who did this...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > *You have had 68 years to charge them... when may we expect those charges?*
> ...


Doesn't matter...

Charges will not be forthcoming...

You're not going to *do* anything worthwhile at-law...

You're not going to *get* anything worthwhile at-law...

Ditto for armed struggle...

You're not going to *do* anything worthwhile in the military arena...

You're not going to *get* anything worthwhile as a result of your forays into the military arena...

*Basically, you're screwed... you've lost... your cause is a Walking Corpse* whose synapses haven't received the news yet that you're (cause is) dead.

Your cause has been lost for 68 years... it's over... and your own propaganda maps of shrinking Palestine reinforce the idea that you have lost, and that the cause is hopeless.

Fools.

Losers.

*Don't want your homes demolished?*

*Stop attacking Israelis.*

Better yet...

Pack up, leave the region, and build new houses (and lives) elsewhere, someplace that wants you, and where you and your family might actually have a future.

That will remove all temptation on both sides of the coin.

It no longer makes one damn little bit of difference, who's right, and who's wrong.

You've lost.

Title deed to the land has changed hands, by force of arms.

Legal arguments really don't matter a damn, any longer.

You're not getting it back.

This is the price one pays for being on the losing side, then stupidly not acknowledging Reality, ignoring peace overtures for decades, then repeatedly engaging in hopeless asymmetrical warfare, while stupidly engaging in acts of global terrorism, and losing the backing of vast numbers of potential sympathizers.

Eventually, after enough acts of terrorism on the part of the dumbass Palestinians, the Winners have stopped pussy-footing around, and take over, and they, and much of the world, now ignore your protests.

Enough of this touchy-feely horseshit.

Woe to the vanquished.

Vae victus.

*Choose sanity.

Choose life.

Leave.*


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The litany of false accusations is astounding.
> 
> I enjoy a good historical debate wherever I can find it. But the level of pure bullshit is always highest when discussing the Israeli palestinian conflict.



The Boston Finagler is living proof of the distortions by the pro-Israel nut-cakes on these boards.

The best one by you dolts is: Jordan is Palestine is Jordan is Palestine.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


Like America, you can be occupied by money. Too much money concentrated into a few is a recipe for revolutions Historically in Man-Kind.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm, et al,

No, it was not accidental at all.  The grave numbers of Arab Palestinians killed in operations was not Israels fault; but, was due to the "Depraved Indifference" of HAMAS. It was HAMAS conduct that was 'so wanton, so deficient in a moral sense of concern, so lacking in regard for the life or lives of others, and so blameworthy as to warrant the same criminal liability.



ogibillm said:


> so all those civilians israel killed a few years ago - we're supposed to believe that was an accident and they didn't target them?


*(COMMENT)*

Israel has attempted to follow the theme of *Customary  and International Humanitarian Law* (IHL).  The Islamic Resistance, Palestinian Islamic Jihadist, the Fedayeen, and other assorted insurgents and terrorists don't event make an attempt.  While they collectively create an environment that is dangerous to the citizenry they are suppose to protect.  Of all the Customary IHL Rules that contributed to the excessive death of civilians in Gaza, the two that the Islamic Resistance, Palestinian Islamic Jihadist, the Fedayeen, and other assorted insurgents and terrorists that contribute the most to the deaths are:

_•  Rule 23. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, avoid locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas.
•  Rule 24. Each party to the conflict must, to the extent feasible, remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives._​By intentionally conducting offensive activities from densely populated areas, and by ignoring the necessity to remove civilians in close proximity to hostile operations,  the Islamic Resistance (et al,) has attempted to use the presence of Palestinian civilians to either:

•  Render hostile Islamic Resistance activities immune from any Israel Military response,
•  It use, for the purpose of media exploitation and propaganda efforts, the collateral damage and inadvertent deaths.​*HAMAS’s Vision for the Palestinian Issue --- HAMAS Political Stance by Khalid Mishaal *

Jihad and armed resistance is the correct and authentic means for the liberation of Palestine and the restoration of all rights. This battle must, of course, be accompanied by all forms of political, diplomatic, media, national, and legal resistance, as well as the investment of the entire nation’s energies and the summoning of all the elements of strength we possess.​HAMAS is following the basic script written in early 1948, reaffirmed in 1968 and 1988.  Together with the Arab League Khartoum Resolution, they have already decided that there will be :  i)  No recognition of Israel;  ii)  No Peace with Israel;  iii)  No negotiations with Israel.  And that the Arabs of Palestine made a solemn declaration before the United Nations, before God and history, that they will never submit or yield to any power going to Palestine to enforce partition.

By asking what are the consequences to this Arab Resolution and Oath, see that there is no reasonable expectation that the Palestinians will ever by amenable to realistic terms.

The consequence of the International community to pile-on more and more Humanitarian and Human Rights initiatives is to set the conditions such that Israel will be forbidden to employ a military end to the Hostile Activities of the Arab Palestinian.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> ogibillm, et al,
> 
> No, it was not accidental at all.  The grave numbers of Arab Palestinians killed in operations was not Israels fault; but, was due to the "Depraved Indifference" of HAMAS. It was HAMAS conduct that was 'so wanton, so deficient in a moral sense of concern, so lacking in regard for the life or lives of others, and so blameworthy as to warrant the same criminal liability.
> 
> ...


So many words. I 've read a lot of self-serving biased crap on the boards over the years.

Hostile activities by the people living under a brutal occupation with no end in sight because of Israeli greed for Palestinian land. No mention that the West Bank Residents under Abbas have been peacefull. No mention that countries have Recognized the Palestinian State.

The only ones Hostile are the Israelis.

I should write a Gilbert and Sullivan like musical called Rocco. The humor would befit.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The litany of false accusations is astounding.
> 
> I enjoy a good historical debate wherever I can find it. But the level of pure bullshit is always highest when discussing the Israeli palestinian conflict.



Usually emanating from the Zionists; those great and expert distorters of history and master BS merchants.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Antisemites require little proof when engaging in demonization and hatred of Jews.


 ...and Zionists require little proof when engaging in demonization and hatred of Palestinians.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 19, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Is that why the U.S.A. and the Zionist Paradise haven't ratified, nor intend to ratify the Rome statute? Clearly they both want to evade prosecution for war crimes they have comitted.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 19, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Your cause has been lost for 68 years... it's over...


 Did you know it took 123 years before Poland regained it's independance? "Lost causes" have a bad habit of being "found" again. Oh, and it's not over till the fat lady sings...


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for making my point, collective punishment in violation of international law only increases acts of resistance by the oppressed and any deterent effect is marginal and temporary.
> ...



Point out where collective punishment is a war crime. 

I'm very curious to see if you can rationally justify within the geneva conventions where the Israeli's have committed a war crime

Should be easy for you since you are constantly spouting off about this one. Surely you must have some justification. 

Although I'm glad we have agreed that its a war.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> The Boston Finagler is living proof of the distortions by the pro-Israel nut-cakes on these boards.
> 
> The best one by you dolts is: Jordan is Palestine is Jordan is Palestine.


I thought the best one was, _"I won't cum in your mouth!"_

Ooops, wrong thread.


In this thread its...

_..."I won't come in your door, I'll come through it, with you inside and me in my dozer, because God doesn't like you!"_

_..."I was chosen to do God's work:_

_take your land_
_take you life_
_take your history_
_take you completely off this planet and act like you never existed_
_because that's what God is all about.  Retribution and revenge.  Hatred and contempt for anyone that doesn't belong to our tribe."_​


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The litany of false accusations is astounding.
> ...



Its more than obvious that you've failed completely to refute a single element of my argument. 

Palestinians are an invention of the mandate period. Prior to that the area was considered southern Ottoman Syria and divided into three provinces, none of which were called palestine. 

Jordan was invented in the mandate period and likewise also just another part of southern Ottoman Syria. 

So maybe you can explain the linguistic, religious, customary and cultural differences between the Arab Muslims living on the east side of the Jordan River vs the Arab Muslims living on the west side. 

There are no discernible differences between these people. All fell under the British citizenship order and by definition were palestinian. They have zero distinctive qualities, they are inarguably the same people. 

Yet for political gains against Israel you insist somehow beyond all reason that the Arab Muslim colonists one inch this side of the river are somehow a distinct people from Arab Muslim colonists one inch that side of the river. 

Your argument is ludicrous in the extreme, Jordan is the Arab Muslim colonists state.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Point out where collective punishment is a war crime.


The fact you even ask that question, shows how disgusting you really are.  It's the same thing as Hitler saying,_ "Show me where I can't murder 6 million Jews!"_


_Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949._
_Individual responsibility, collective penalties, pillage, reprisals_

_* ARTICLE 33*
No protected person may be punished for an offence he or she has not personally committed. _

_Collective penalties and likewise all measures of intimidation or of terrorism are prohibited._

_ Pillage is prohibited._

_ Reprisals against protected persons and their property are prohibited_.




Boston1 said:


> I'm very curious to see if you can rationally justify within the geneva conventions where the Israeli's have committed a war crime


Gaza blockade.




Boston1 said:


> Should be easy for you since you are constantly spouting off about this one. Surely you must have some justification.


I do and there's a lot of it.

I'd like you to show me one place (other than Nazi Germany), where it is allowed.




Boston1 said:


> Although I'm glad we have agreed that its a war.


I didn't agree to that.  I've stated the opposite on many occasions. Show me where I did.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

Notice there is no proof whatsoever that Israel attacks civilians intentionally despite the rambling. 

Hamas is an Islamic terrorist organization with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist dufus.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


why do you think any of that matters?

were they displaced by the creation of israel or weren't they?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


What are you taking about now?! You compared the Israelis to the Nazis, and I asked you to show me evidence of German Jews shooting rockets at German civilians and blowing up German school buses, and your response is "they are occupied by money"?  Seriously, is that all your got? Perhaps if the Pali animals stopped trying to commit genocide in the Jews their homes would be left intact....whadaya think, little Peeballs?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Notice there is no proof whatsoever that Israel attacks civilians intentionally despite the rambling.
> 
> Hamas is an Islamic terrorist organization with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist dufus.


so they accidentally kill civilians by the hundreds?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


They were displaced when the neighboring Arabs attacked Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Notice there is no proof whatsoever that Israel attacks civilians intentionally despite the rambling.
> ...


Israel is protecting its civilians and it's national security.  It goes out of its way, more than the US and most nations not to harm civilians.  

Unfortunately, civilians do get killed in all wars, however Israel never targets civilians intentionally, unlike Palestinians who do it all the time. In fact the Palestinian terrorist leadership goes out of its way to put its civilians in harms way by shooting rockets from schools, apartment buildings, and hospitals.  Their depravity is astounding.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


so 'yes'


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


you cannot possibly believe this


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...


Yes what? the Arabs attacked Israel and caused the refugee crisis. Then they put the Palestinians in camps in the West Bank and Gaza for 20 years.  How come no mention of this mythical Palestine or Palestinians for those 20 years? 

It's really not that complicated Achmed, you don't want your home to be bulldozed?  Don't shoot rockets or commit terrorism against Israelis.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

if destroying homes is such a deterrent why doesn't israel destroy the homes of israelis that attack palestinians?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



You cannot possibly not believe this.  If Israel wanted to attack civilians there would not be a single Palestinian left standing.  

So let's review your logic, it's okay for Palestinians to constantly target Iaraeli civilians, but you guys constantly whine about Palestinian civilians dying or the terrorist homes bulldozed, when Israel goes after the attackers?  Run that by me again?!


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Point out where collective punishment is a war crime.
> ...



LOL 

You are funny, over emotional, but funny. So lets review. 

You conveniently forgot the part about persons who participate in the conflict losing their protected status. 

Lets take a look at article 5 IV Geneva convention 

Quote 

Art. 5 Where in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.
Where in occupied territory an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication under the present Convention.

End quote 
KInda screws up your whole theory now doesn’t it. Those even suspected of acts against the state lose their protected status until a judicial determination can be made. 


Your next complaint is about something you call the 
Gaza blockade 
But its not a blockade, its an arms embargo. Israel  and Egypt ( something else you oh so conveniently forgot ) is allowing humanitarian aid to flow into the war zone. 

There is no blockade. Its an embargo. Its also a war, so Israel is well within its rights to prevent arms from flowing to an enemy combatant. 

And lastly my friend you claimed Israel was guilty of war crimes. Are you now denying there is a war ? You seem very confused 

You also appear to be a very selective reader. Maybe you’d consider actually reading the Geneva conventions before making further comment

Quote 

Art. 2. In addition to the provisions which shall be implemented in peace-time, the present Convention shall apply to all cases of declared war or of any other armed conflict which may arise between two or more of the High Contracting Parties, even if the state of war is not recognized by one of them.
The Convention shall also apply to all cases of partial or total occupation of the territory of a High Contracting Party, even if the said occupation meets with no armed resistance.
Although one of the Powers in conflict may not be a party to the present Convention, the Powers who are parties thereto shall remain bound by it in their mutual relations. They shall furthermore be bound by the Convention in relation to the said Power, if the latter accepts and applies the provisions thereof.

End Quote 

A little history might also go a long way 


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...qWh57li0YbcYe0y2ClgBLQ&bvm=bv.112064104,d.amc

quote 

Fighting began with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.

End quote


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Everyone was displaced at some point or another, get over it. 

And no, Israel wasn't created, it was won after the native people were attacked by the local Arab Muslims. See previous link to the US Office of the Historian. 

Also the Israeli's were happy to purchase land, no one was displaced until the Arab Muslims declared war and invaded.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 19, 2016)

Challenger, et al,

OH, you are too funny.



Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Your cause has been lost for 68 years... it's over...
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

The Independence of Poland ---  was a by-product of the Allied Powers success in the Great War (WWI).  It was the defeat of the three Occupying Empires _(Prussian, Habsburg, Russian)_ that permitted the _(second)_ Polish Republic to reemerge.   And it was the defeat of the Ottoman Empire that set the initial conditions for the establishment of the Jewish footprint in the Middle East.

The Treaty of Lausanne with the Allied Powers led to the international recognition of the sovereignty of the newly formed "Republic of Turkey" as the successor state to the Ottoman Empire.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

It's Arabs / Muslims constantly failing to be responsible for the consequences of their own aggression and bad behavior.  It's still happening today, as we can see.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > There is no difference between what a court might impose as a punitive measure in the US than in Israel.
> ...




how do the Palestinians resist occupation nowdays?

Stabbing mothers infront of their children in their houses?

spilling the blood of pregnant women reaching to embrace them?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


That's horrific.

how many pregnant Palestinians has israel killed?

how about children and babies?


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


you're a complete AH if you think you've fooled the world with your Finagling. No one in Planet Earth has recognized any Israeli annexations and only the money occupied West recognizes Israel's thievery of the land.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


You seem to be asking Israel to care more for the Palestinians than the Palestinians themselves.  What do you expect when they use their own women and children as human shields and ammo?


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You know exactly what I'm talking about wowdy pos. The Israelis, while they use Nazi tactics put on a velvet glove for the slow motion Palestinian Genocide for the cameras


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



"That's horrific" my a**. Don't pretend you care. 

And to answer that, I do not know. But I know that when it happens, it's never in attention of killing the innocent, which they use as shields shamelessly,

Unlike the Fogel case. The Shabo case. Now the Fruman and Me'ir case,

Those who can come cool mindedly, stab a pregnant woman who comes to hold them, butcher and cut a woman who does nothing but protect her young children, slaying a mother who want to prevent the terrorists from reaching her 3 months old baby, are not human beings.

We learned first hand their cruelty after the murder of young Helena Rapp. They dug through her chest and ripped her heart out, while she was trying to get on a bus on her way to school.

Let us give them a state.... sure.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


is anything ever Israel's fault?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Of course.

We allowed things to reach this far.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipush said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


that i agree with, but i wonder what you mean by it.

what should israel have done to stop things from 'going this far'


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipush said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



After the conquest of Jerusalem, Moshe Dayan should have never relinquished control of the Dome of Crock and Muslim holy sites to Muslims (as a sign of tolerance and coexistence).  Most of the problems today originate from that one decision by a heroic yet very liberal Israeli general.  Liberalism is a mental disorder which requires a certain level of detachment from reality.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Lipush said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I agree, Israel's greed for free Palestinian Land is backfiring!


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



LOL well actually my logic is completely sound and the Jordan solution has been on the table longer than all others. 

I can't help but notice, other than some over emotional foul language, you are incapable of offering any form of rational rebuttal. 

I did get a bang out of the accusation of Israel stealing land. We all know that prior to the declaration of war by the Arab League the Zionists were peacefully buying land. The Arab Muslims of the area were thrilled to sell. So much so that nearly 10% of the allotted mandate area, had already been purchased when the Arab League declared war. 

And lost. 

The land wasn't stolen, it was won in a war of self defense that the Arabs started. 

So whats your problem ;--)


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



WOW, its hard not to notice that you really don't contribute anything. You just seem to use the forum to spread hate and lies. 

Do you have so much as one shred of evidence to support this latest hate filled accusation.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 19, 2016)

Stealing land, PBEL?
You seem to have a distaste for transactions.
You know, where one person gets money and the other person gets something in return for the money.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Oh thats easy 

Israel should have then and should now demand that the ICC and the UN stand as witnesses to Israeli Judicial action to determine the eligibility of all palestinian refugees. Any found to be suspected, engaged, or assist in the engagements in acts hostile to the host nation ( Israel ) and their descendants should be immediately removed to Jordan. 

It'd be perfectly legal within the Geneva conventions. 

I should probably start a new thread on that.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Again AH, post my lies. You on the other hand do. Often.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Stealing land, PBEL?
> You seem to have a distaste for transactions.
> You know, where one person gets money and the other person gets something in return for the money.


show us the deeds.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Take your pick and we can discuss it. But no Finagling.


*UN Adopts 6 Resolutions On Israel In One Day, Zero On Rest ...*
*www.breitbart.com*/jerusalem/*2015*/11/26/*un*-adopts-6-*resolutions*-on...
The *UN* adopted six *resolutions against Israel* in a single day on Tuesday including one calling for the return of the Golan Heights.

*UN adopts 6 resolutions on Israel, 0 on rest of world - UN ...*
www.*unwatch*.org/*un*-adopts-6-*resolutions*-on-*israel*-0-on-rest-of-world
... executive director of *UN Watch*. One *resolution* condemned *Israel* for holding on to ... *UN* adopts 20 *resolutions against Israel*, ... Copyright © *2015* -- *UN Watch* ...

*Related searches for Un Resolutions Against Israel 2015*
*Un Resolutions Against Israel* Perce…
*Un Resolutions* Condemning *Israel*
United Nations *Resolutions Against I*…

List of *UN Resolutions*
*Israel UN Resolution* violations
*Un* Votes *Against Israel*


*Why nobody but the US voted against the UN's anti-Israel ...*
*www.timesofisrael.com*/why-nobody-*but-the-us-voted-against-the*-*un*s...
Why nobody *but the US voted against the UN*’s ... nonmember state status at the *UN*, did not vote *against* a *resolution* that denounces *Israel* ... *Israel*, the vote was ...


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Quote 

* UN General Assembly today adopted six non-binding resolutions, drafted by the Palestinians and Syria, singling out and criticizing Israel*

End Quote 

You can't be serious. 

General assembly resolutions are nothing more than suggestions. So in no way do they represent international law. 

So what your saying is the Arab block controls the UN to the point where the entire roster is stacked with anti Israeli nonsense


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Well the first of your lies we might address would be that last. 

Maybe you can define genocide for us. The number of palestinian refugees has ballooned from a few hundred thousand to nearly 8 million. Does that look like a genocide to you. 

Yet you mindlessly accuse Israel if genocide, when it appears you don't seem to know the meaning of the term. 

The number of palestinians has INCREASED 16 FOLD since the end of the mandate period. 

I think its pretty obvious we can chalk up that genocide lie to just another moment of racist and bigoted palestinian propaganda 

The real question is, do you have the courage to admit when you are wrong


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Stealing land, PBEL?
> ...



I see from here you don't pay much attention to Monty's postings (a plus for you in my book); Monty has posted the newspaper headlines of Jews purchasing Arab land.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Quote
> 
> * UN General Assembly today adopted six non-binding resolutions, drafted by the Palestinians and Syria, singling out and criticizing Israel*
> 
> ...


it is stacked because Israel is disliked in world polls. Only AIPAC Occupied America bails Israel out with her paid Veto.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


purchasing land does not change sovereignty.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



It changes ownership.
I buy, you move away.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


A Slow Motion genocide, seems apropos to me...Displaced millions, destroying their Culture, hold millions hostage. Rob people of their property and liberty. And you spreading lies that Jordan is Palestine.

Slow motion genocide.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



I hope their "culture" wasn't similar to those of the 1.x billion surrounding neighbors.
Fact are a bitch, ain't they?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Bingo.

Fun, ain't it?


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> ...destroying their Culture...


There is a so-called Palestinian 'culture'?

What distinguishes Palestinian 'culture' from that of the surrounding Arab neighbor-states?

Specifically... and substantively.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


Actually the Palestinians are by far the best educated and liberal Arabs in the ME and most tolerant.

You're a smear jerker.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Unless you can show any of that under the definition of Genocide your just making shit up.

No worries, I knew you couldn't defend any of the racism or bigotry with actual facts.

The simple reality is that the Arab block controls the UN and the only place its own hatred and racism isn't predominant is the security council and even there, its all politics and very little actual justice


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 19, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Your cause has been lost for 68 years... it's over...
> ...


The diverse conglomeration of mongrels formerly resident there do not have a comparable unity, culture, history, pride and martial skills, vis a vis the Poles.

Rather like comparing the Rhode Island chapter of the Girls Scouts (Palestinians) to the Spartans that fought at Thermopylae (Poles).


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


what racism and bigotry ass-hole, besides how would racism or bigotry change the truth?


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 19, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


and there it is


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



maybe this will help you bigoted zionuts.

Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Generally speaking, genocide does not necessarily mean the immediate destruction of a nation, except when accomplished by mass killings of all members of a nation. It is intended rather to signify a coordinated plan of different actions aiming at the destruction of essential foundations of the life of national groups, with the aim of annihilating the groups themselves. The objectives of such a plan would be the disintegration of the political and social institutions, of culture, language, national feelings, religion, and the economic existence of national groups, and the destruction of the personal security, liberty, health, dignity, and even the lives of the individuals belonging to such groups.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> LOL
> 
> You are funny, over emotional, but funny. So lets review.
> 
> You conveniently forgot the part about persons who participate in the conflict losing their protected status.


I didn't forget about them; that wasn't the issue.  The issue was you cannot punish someone who has committed no crime.




Boston1 said:


> Lets take a look at article 5 IV Geneva convention
> 
> Art. 5 Where in the territory of a Party to the conflict, the latter is satisfied that an individual protected person is definitely suspected of or engaged in activities hostile to the security of the State, such individual person shall not be entitled to claim such rights and privileges under the present Convention as would, if exercised in the favour of such individual person, be prejudicial to the security of such State.
> Where in occupied territory an individual protected person is detained as a spy or saboteur, or as a person under definite suspicion of activity hostile to the security of the Occupying Power, such person shall, in those cases where absolute military security so requires, be regarded as having forfeited rights of communication under the present Convention.
> ...


Are you on crack?  You cannot punish an entire population of people over the actions of a few.  Unless you're claiming all 1.5 million Gazan's are taking part in hostilities.




Boston1 said:


> Your next complaint is about something you call the
> Gaza blockade
> But its not a blockade, its an arms embargo. Israel  and Egypt ( something else you oh so conveniently forgot ) is allowing humanitarian aid to flow into the war zone.


No, it's a blockade Israel started because Gazan's wouldn't vote for Israel's bitch, in their 2006 elections.




Boston1 said:


> There is no blockade. Its an embargo. Its also a war, so Israel is well within its rights to prevent arms from flowing to an enemy combatant.


Why can't Gazan's have weapons?  Are you saying Gazan's do not have a right to defend themselves?  You normally use weapons for that.

And it's not a war.  A war is between two armies of comparable strength.  That's not what we have here.  On one side, you have the 4th most militaristic nation on the planet and on the other, you have an entire population under occupation that is not even allowed to have weapons to defend themselves.




Boston1 said:


> And lastly my friend you claimed Israel was guilty of war crimes. Are you now denying there is a war ? You seem very confused


You want to argue semantics, go climb a tree.  But have it your way.  I'll rephrase...

_..."Israel is guilty of *Crimes against Humanity*"
_
Happy?




Boston1 said:


> You also appear to be a very selective reader. Maybe you’d consider actually reading the Geneva conventions before making further comment


Fuck you!




Boston1 said:


> Art. 2. In addition to the provisions which shall be implemented in peace-time, the present Convention shall apply to all cases of declared war or of any other armed conflict which may arise between two or more of the High Contracting Parties, even if the state of war is not recognized by one of them.
> The Convention shall also apply to all cases of partial or total occupation of the territory of a High Contracting Party, even if the said occupation meets with no armed resistance.
> Although one of the Powers in conflict may not be a party to the present Convention, the Powers who are parties thereto shall remain bound by it in their mutual relations. They shall furthermore be bound by the Convention in relation to the said Power, if the latter accepts and applies the provisions thereof.
> 
> A little history might also go a long way


WTF does that mean? 

What your point there?




Boston1 said:


> Fighting began...


...with the Zionist migration. 

That area started getting inundated with major assholes like yourself, coming in and treating the indigenous residents like garbage.  This is what started the war...

_"Serfs they were in the lands of the Diaspora and suddenly they find themselves in unrestricted freedom and this change has awakened in them an inclination to despotism.* They treat the Arabs with hostility and cruelty, deprive them of their rights, offend them without cause and even boast of these deeds; and nobody among us opposes this despicable and dangerous inclination*..." - *Ahad Ha'am*_ ​



Boston1 said:


> ...with attacks by irregular bands of Palestinian Arabs attached to local units of the Arab Liberation Army composed of volunteers from Palestine and neighboring Arab countries. These groups launched their attacks against Jewish cities, settlements, and armed forces. The Jewish forces were composed of the Haganah, the underground militia of the Jewish community in Palestine, and two small irregular groups, the Irgun, and LEHI. The goal of the Arabs was initially to block the Partition Resolution and to prevent the establishment of the Jewish state. The Jews, on the other hand, hoped to gain control over the territory allotted to them under the Partition Plan.
> After Israel declared its independence on May 14, 1948, the fighting intensified with other Arab forces joining the Palestinian Arabs in attacking territory in the former Palestinian mandate. On the eve of May 14, the Arabs launched an air attack on Tel Aviv, which the Israelis resisted. This action was followed by the invasion of the former Palestinian mandate by Arab armies from Lebanon, Syria, Iraq, and Egypt. Saudi Arabia sent a formation that fought under the Egyptian command. British trained forces from Transjordan eventually intervened in the conflict, but only in areas that had been designated as part of the Arab state under the United Nations Partition Plan and the corpus separatum of Jerusalem. After tense early fighting, Israeli forces, now under joint command, were able to gain the offensive.


Arab forces went in to enforce law and order; and to ensure the inalienable rights of the indigenous, non-Jewish population.

BTW, Haganah and Irgun were Jewish  terrorist groups.  It wasn't Muslim's who bombed the King David hotel.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> it is stacked because Israel is disliked in world polls.



Its stacked because anti-semitism is still rampant in the world, and especially in Arab Muslim nations.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Slow motion genocide.



Can we possibly get any more ridiculous?  A slow motion genocide?  You mean a genocide where the population increases and where the quality of life is raised to previously unheard of levels for the territory?  Boy, those Jews are crafty folks, aren't they?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Israel and their kiss-ass minions will eventually learn that the world will only tolerate this shit for so long, before it steps in and puts a stop to it. Israel is heading for a serious beatdown, just like the one the Nazis got in WWII.

You can't be that fucked, for this long and not have someone do something about it.

Hey, I get it.  Israel has no intention of changing its evil ways.  So I say the time for negotiation is over.  Let's cut the foreplay and send in the fucking marines.  Drive those god-damn Israeli's back to Israel.

All their kiss-ass minions, like *Boston1, Kondor3* and *Roudy*, will start whining like little 2 year olds, but fuck'em!  And fuck Israel too!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 19, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Its stacked because anti-semitism is still rampant in the world, and especially in Arab Muslim nations.


Israel is disliked for the things Israel does; not because of some religion.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


"slow motion genocide"?  Is that a new term to make up something that doesn't exist?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Israel and their kiss-ass minions will eventually learn that the world will only tolerate this shit for so long, before it steps in and puts a stop to it. Israel is heading for a serious beatdown, just like the one the Nazis got in WWII.
> 
> You can't be that fucked, for this long and not have someone do something about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, send in the Marines from planet Claire or whatever planet you live on!  Cause US marines on planet earth will be 150% in support of the Israelis, not the 9-11 dancing Palestinians. 

Now, here on planet earth, if the Palestinians don't want their homes to be introduced to the newest model of retrofitted made in USA Caterpillars, they better think twice about committing terror attacks on Israelis.


----------



## pbel (Jan 19, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


Funny you asked. Apparently I coined a new term: Slow Motion Genocide...when asked for some support for my view by the Boston Finagler, I found this;maybe this will help you bigoted zionuts.

Genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Generally speaking, genocide does not necessarily mean the immediate destruction of a nation, except when accomplished by mass killings of all members of a nation. It is intended rather to signify a coordinated plan of different actions aiming at the destruction of essential foundations of the life of national groups, with the aim of annihilating the groups themselves. The objectives of such a plan would be the disintegration of the political and social institutions, of culture, language, national feelings, religion, and the economic existence of national groups, and the destruction of the personal security, liberty, health, dignity, and even the lives of the individuals belonging to such groups.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 19, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Its stacked because anti-semitism is still rampant in the world, and especially in Arab Muslim nations.
> ...



Bullshit.  Israel is held to standards that no other country in the world is held to.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 19, 2016)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Aha!  So let's review the numbers again.

In the territory known as today's Israel, there was a total of about 300,000 "Palestinians" pre 1948.

Today, there are about 2 million Arab Muslim citizens of Israel with the same exact rights as other Israelis, plus another roughly 4 million in the West Bank cesspool and Gaza-hole, plus another God knows how many millions who also call themselves Palestinians outside of the three regions.

Looks like they multiplied like rats rather than undergo genocide.  Either that, or they invaded from neighboring Arab lands.  Or both.  I'll go with option number 3.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



This kinda pure horse pucky is exactly why Wiki isn't a great source. Any fool can post anything on there and unless someone with an actual education comes along and decides its worth their time. It quoted by the unwashed masses as if its fact.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...




The racists and bigots actually think Israel is obligated to maintain a hostile force in war time within their own boundaries. 

The Geneva conventions are clear, combatants, suspected combatants and those who aid combatants or anyone suspected of threatening the state forfeits their rights as protected persons. 

The palestinians and their descendants as a whole meet these qualifications and as such fail the refugee test. 

I'll have to start a thread on this one since our local racists seem so confused on the issue


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Bullshit.  Israel is held to standards that no other country in the world is held to.


And just what standards are those?  Name one.

Actually, the truth is, standards are "lowered" in regards to Israel that genocide is legal; collective punishment is legal; attacking a ship in international waters is legal when Israel does it, to the rest of the world, it's called "piracy".

So, are you going to answer my question?  Or puss out like *Boston1* does all the time?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The racists and bigots actually think Israel is obligated to maintain a hostile force in war time within their own boundaries.


The IDF can't defend Israel unless they're in it.




Boston1 said:


> The Geneva conventions are clear, combatants, suspected combatants and those who aid combatants or anyone suspected of threatening the state forfeits their rights as protected persons.


The GC is clear alright, you cannot punish someone who did not commit a crime.




Boston1 said:


> The palestinians and their descendants as a whole meet these qualifications and as such fail the refugee test.


So now you want to punish the unborn?  Throw them in prison for a crime you say they'll eventually commit?

Dude, why don't you just take your own life and give this planet a break?




Boston1 said:


> I'll have to start a thread on this one since our local racists seem so confused on the issue


The problem is always THEM, isn't it?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Yeah, send in the Marines from planet Claire or whatever planet you live on!  Cause US marines on planet earth will be 150% in support of the Israelis, not the 9-11 dancing Palestinians.
> 
> Now, here on planet earth, if the Palestinians don't want their homes to be introduced to the newest model of retrofitted made in USA Caterpillars, they better think twice about committing terror attacks on Israelis.


Fuck you and your "terror attack" bullshit.  Shove that crap up your lying ass.

They're bulldozing the families of people resisting the occupation by force.

The ones resisting, they kill.

*XXXX -- Excess personal flame.. *


----------



## Challenger (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Hamas is an Islamic terrorist organization with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist dufus.



Zionist Israel is a terrorist state with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist ...dufus. There, corrected it for you....no need to thank me.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.  Israel is held to standards that no other country in the world is held to.
> ...



Let's start with the erroneous accusation of genocide.  No other country in the world defending itself from attack and the murder of its people are accused of committing a false genocide.

From there, we can talk about how running a blockade is illegal.  And how placing an arms embargo on a hostile self-governing entity is entirely legal and proper.  

We can also talk about how Israel is the only country in the world expected to absorb a hostile population as part of a "peace" agreement.  Israel is the only country in the world who is expected to reverse the deportations and flight from conflict that occurred post WWII.  

Israel is the only country that has its goods labelled -- compare with Western Sahara or Cyprus.  Apparently, Western Sahara isn't even occupied, its a "special situation".  Why is that?  

How about the only country in the world where a treaty specifically stating that it does not create borders, somehow creates borders?

How about the only country in the world who is blamed for the other side using child soldiers in their "resistance" -- rather than blaming those using the child soldiers?  

And the only country in the world where people buying houses somehow confers some sort of sovereignty - not - sovereignty as though having an American citizen living in Canada is somehow a problem for Canada's sovereignty.  

The only country in the world where a complete and total ethnic cleansing somehow wasn't ENOUGH?!

How about a country whose self-defense system is so good and so precise that it literally has the BEST combatant to civilian ratio in the world and yet is still accused of genocide?  

Its the only country in the world who GAVE UP the RIGHT to pray on our own most holy site and gave it over to another religious faith? Do you understand that?  We are attacked for visiting the place where the Shechinah rests.  That is why we are being stabbed in the streets of our homeland -- because how dare we put our filthy feet on the holy place that was rightfully stolen from us.  How is that right, or moral?  

I can go on and on and on.  All day.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 20, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger, et al,
> 
> OH, you are too funny.
> 
> ...



While you are laughing, you might take a moment to consider that the wheel of history turns, empires rise and fall, treaties are made (and unmade or ignored). Over those 123 years, Polish people suffered occupation, repression, attempts to eradicate them as a people, yet they prevailed; whatever makes you think Palestinians are any diffferent?


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not surprised that the racists and bigots forward nothing but profanity and baseless accusations. Notice that there is NO supporting evidence for the accusations being made against Israel. 

As far as the issue of collective punishment is concerned 

see the new thread 

*The Geneva convention vs palestinian refugee status.*


----------



## Shusha (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh, and Billo_Really , how about the country where a news article concerning the brutal and vicious stabbing attacks and murder of two innocent Israeli women this week is described in the headline as an "exchange of violence" as if the women were complicit in their murders.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> ...While you are laughing, you might take a moment to consider that the wheel of history turns, empires rise and fall, treaties are made (and unmade or ignored). Over those 123 years, Polish people suffered occupation, repression, attempts to eradicate them as a people, yet they prevailed; whatever makes you think Palestinians are any diffferent?


The Poles are a distinct People, with their own unique and substantively identifiable language, culture, history, national identity, etc.

The Palestinians have none of those things.

They will eventually drift away to neighboring regions where they will be virtually indistinguishable from their new hosts within a single generation.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> ...Zionist Israel is a terrorist state with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist...


Fun, ain't it? Vae victus. Don't like it? Leave.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 20, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ...Zionist Israel is a terrorist state with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist...
> ...


I'll remember you said that when your turn comes around...


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Irrelevant...


----------



## Challenger (Jan 20, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ...While you are laughing, you might take a moment to consider that the wheel of history turns, empires rise and fall, treaties are made (and unmade or ignored). Over those 123 years, Polish people suffered occupation, repression, attempts to eradicate them as a people, yet they prevailed; whatever makes you think Palestinians are any diffferent?
> ...



Palestinians are a distinct People, with their own unique and substantively identifiable language, culture, history, national identity, etc. Despite all the Zionist Hasbara to the contrary.

The Zionists have been saying the same thing for 69 years, and they're still there, fighting back as best they can, and in the background the wheel continues to turn inexorably...


----------



## Challenger (Jan 20, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Yes, you are.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> ...Palestinians are a distinct People...


Incorrect. They are a loose amalgamation of several resident and nomadic tribal clusters; some old, some very newly arrived, as history measures time.



> ...with their own unique and substantively identifiable language...


Quick... somebody notify the Language Department at the University... Challenger has discovered a new language... Palestinian...isn't that wonderful?



> ...culture...


Please identify several unique and substantive cultural elements that distinguish so-called Palestinians, as a whole, from their neighbors.

By the way... if you're unsuccessful, you lose the claim to a distinct 'culture'... and Achmed's local recipe for Fried Goat Droppings doesn't count.



> ...history...


They have a share of the history of the region; a region that they no longer control.



> ...national identity...


You can't have a national identify if you've never, ever been a nation.



> ...Despite all the Zionist Hasbara to the contrary...


Nothing to do with the Hasbro Toy Company... rather, logic.



> ...The Zionists have been saying the same thing for 69 years, and they're still there, fighting back as best they can, and in the background the wheel continues to turn inexorably...


Like a line out of Cool Hand Luke... ya'll keep coming back, with a handful of nuthin'... until you get knocked on your ass, anyway.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Let's start with the erroneous accusation of genocide.  No other country in the world defending itself from attack and the murder of its people are accused of committing a false genocide.


Israel is not defending itself.  An occupational force cannot claim self defense.  Israel is the aggressor.

How is shooting at Gazan fishermen self defense?




Shusha said:


> From there, we can talk about how running a blockade is illegal.  And how placing an arms embargo on a hostile self-governing entity is entirely legal and proper.


How many times do I half to repeat myself?  The blockade was punitive punishment for the results of Gaza's 2006 elections. 

And that blockade punishes all 1.5 million Gazan's.  That's collective punishment; which is a crime against humanity.




Shusha said:


> We can also talk about how Israel is the only country in the world expected to absorb a hostile population as part of a "peace" agreement.  Israel is the only country in the world who is expected to reverse the deportations and flight from conflict that occurred post WWII.


You're not expected to absorb anything.  You're expected to get the fuck off land that isn't yours.




Shusha said:


> Israel is the only country that has its goods labelled -- compare with Western Sahara or Cyprus.  Apparently, Western Sahara isn't even occupied, its a "special situation".  Why is that?


Western Sahara isn't using Palestinian slave labor.




Shusha said:


> How about the only country in the world where a treaty specifically stating that it does not create borders, somehow creates borders?


How about a country that has borders that look like sun spots!




Shusha said:


> How about the only country in the world who is blamed for the other side using child soldiers in their "resistance" -- rather than blaming those using the child soldiers?


If that country would end its occupation, their children won't be throwing rocks at you. 




Shusha said:


> And the only country in the world where people buying houses somehow confers some sort of sovereignty - not - sovereignty as though having an American citizen living in Canada is somehow a problem for Canada's sovereignty.


You can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.




Shusha said:


> The only country in the world where a complete and total ethnic cleansing somehow wasn't ENOUGH?!


WTF are you talking about? 




Shusha said:


> How about a country whose self-defense system is so good and so precise that it literally has the BEST combatant to civilian ratio in the world and yet is still accused of genocide?


Bullshit.  You drop 2000 pound bombs that take out entire neighborhoods.  You shoot at people fishing.  You shoot at people farming.




Shusha said:


> Its the only country in the world who GAVE UP the RIGHT to pray on our own most holy site and gave it over to another religious faith? Do you understand that?  We are attacked for visiting the place where the Shechinah rests.  That is why we are being stabbed in the streets of our homeland -- because how dare we put our filthy feet on the holy place that was rightfully stolen from us.  How is that right, or moral?


You're being stabbed in the streets, because Palestinian's are sick of your disgusting occupation making their lives a living hell for the last 60 years.  The occupation is the reason for the violence.  Stop blaming others for the shit you cause.




Shusha said:


> I can go on and on and on.  All day.


The one thing you can't do, is protest your government's barbaric treatment of the Palestinian's.


----------



## pbel (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Everything you say is a scum-bag wowdy lie. Palestinians have the same rights? Prove it moron.


----------



## pbel (Jan 20, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > ...Palestinians are a distinct People...
> ...


Sir Limp Dick you're as dumb as a door knob. Of course you can be a Nation without ever being a Nation-State. Go peddle your toilet paper and your ideas to a toilet.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Who gives a shit?

Nature has _*de*-selected_ the Palestinians.

Time for them to pack up and leave.

One demolished home at a time, if need be.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> ...Of course you can be a Nation without ever being a Nation-State...


Yeah... _*sure*_ you can... you tell 'em, Princess...


----------



## pbel (Jan 20, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Oh no! Wicki is not a great source? You are one despicable piece of shiite Finagler! Wikipedia is a wildly used source for unbiased truth you sick ZioNazi!


----------



## pbel (Jan 20, 2016)

Kondor3 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > ...Of course you can be a Nation without ever being a Nation-State...
> ...




Here you go limpy: Go wipe some butts!

*Stateless nation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
	
*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Stateless_nation*
56 rows · ... the Romani/Roma are a classical "*stateless nation*" *without* ... a multinational *state without being* ... *A nation can* exist *without* a *state*, ...


[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stateless_nation#Consequences_of_colonialism_and_imperialism']Consequences of ...

 ·
Nationalism and ... ·
Claims of stateless ...

*People* *Language (ca.)* *Predominant religion* *Population*
Tamil people Tamil language Hinduism 77,000,000
Sindhi Sindhi Islam 60,000,000
Kurds Kurdish languages Islam 40,000,000
Yoruba people Yoruba language Christianity 35,000,000
See all 56 rows on en.wikipedia.org
[/URL]


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> ...Israel is the aggressor...


Then perhaps it's time they show you what _*real*_ aggression actually looks like... 'cause you ain't seen *nuthin*', yet, sunshine.



> ...How is shooting at Gazan fishermen self defense?...


It all depends upon whether they stray outside allowed zones and into forbidden waters.

And, guess what? The _*Israelis*_ get to define 'forbidden waters'. See how that works? Isn't this fun?



> ...And that blockade punishes all 1.5 million Gazan's.  That's collective punishment; which is a crime against humanity...


Quick. Somebody dig-up John F. Kennedy's bones from Arlington. Let's try him for his Blockade against Cuba! Pffffffttttt...



> ...You're expected to get the fuck off land that isn't yours....


No problem. As soon as you have the muscle to force them to do it.



> ...Western Sahara isn't using Palestinian slave labor...


Neither is Israel.



> ...How about a country that has borders that look like sun spots!...


So long as you're sitting on that border when it happens, it's all good.



> ...You can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there...


Apparently, you require an introduction to Reality.

Perhaps demolishing a few thousand more homes and seizing the underlying land will be of some use to you in gaining a mastery of the subject matter.



> ...You drop 2000 pound bombs that take out entire neighborhoods...


Yep. Don't want that to happen? Move your war assets away from those neighborhoods. Your choice.



> ...You're being stabbed in the streets, because Palestinian's are sick of your disgusting occupation...


Just like a dumbass Palestinian Neanderthal to bring a knife to a gun-fight... one of the reasons why Nature is in the process of _*de*-selecting_ your brethren.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



The question about "occupied terrotories" should have been answered long ago. Either annexing them or leaving them or defining the question of the Jews sitting them. Fact that some Israelis view them as ours and some don't is a direct result of our govenment's fear of actual decision.

That's one view of "letting it reach this far".

The other is the way we deal, or not deal, with terror. Each family raising a terrorist should be immedietly send to fend for itself in Syria or Gaza, not Israel. Catched terrorists should be shot dead, not prisoned to be released in shameful deals, only to kill again.

We let this get this far. That's our responsibility.

The rest if their fault completely


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Pbel, your definison of Greed is Jews stealing oxygen of innocent Muslims.

Do us all a favor and don't pretend to be unbiased.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



They must have learned that from their cousins


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit.  Israel is held to standards that no other country in the world is held to.
> ...



Will a Palestinian doctor in Gaza treat the grandson of Benjamine Netanyahu?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, send in the Marines from planet Claire or whatever planet you live on!  Cause US marines on planet earth will be 150% in support of the Israelis, not the 9-11 dancing Palestinians.
> ...



How dare I bulldoze your house after you stabbed my people and run them over?

Rude, much?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

By the way, fact that you cuss each second post, Billy, doesn't make your point more solid. You sound like some wacko on acid with that discussion culture.


----------



## pbel (Jan 20, 2016)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Let's say I am biased. How would that change the truth, Lipush?

I've been posting for twenty years for a two-state solution. All you and your friends just sang out like a finely tuned violin: Jordan is Palestine.

People like you have created this unsolvable QUAGMIRE!!!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

Not sure I know what that means.

And the fact is that original Palestine is Jordan doesn't change much nowdays.

The ultimate solution is Palestinians abandoning their terror ways and their wish to make Israel their utopic caliphate.

Simple.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

And we're know you're biased, but thank you for at least partly admitting that


----------



## pbel (Jan 20, 2016)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I agree, the Palestinians are more than Jewish cousins, genetically they have proven to be closer to the original Jews than the new arrivals like you.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger,  et al,

No matter what population you examine, from a cultural aspect, there is something that separates one from another.

We can begin with a relatively simple picture of the relationship between law and culture. Patrick Devlin famously argued that the law should be used to enforce the norms of a society's culture:

Society means a community of ideas; without shared ideas on politics, morals, and ethics no society can exist.... If men and women try to create a society in which there is no fundamental agreement about good and evil they will fail; if, having based it on common agreement, the agreement goes, the society will disintegrate. For society is not something that is kept together physically;
*SOURCE:* *LAW AND CULTURAL CONFLICT* by Robert Post​If there was ever an example of two cultures "without shared ideas on politics, morals, and ethics" --- the Israel-Palestine disputes over the last 70 years would be the poster child.  There is absolutely no indication that the Arabs of Palestine ever attempted to adopt a standard of decency and morality that would allow for the Jewish culture and its people to be part of the same productive society.  One can examine the political, social, economic, and commercial  development of the Arabs in Palestine _(either under Arab rule or under Israeli Occupation)_ and at once, the you see a great difference.  Just compare the standing of Israel in comparison to Palestine and all the surrounding Arab Nations.





No Arab country in the entire Mediterranean or Gulf Region was rated higher than Israel in the composite statistical comparison of life expectancy, education, and income per capita indicators.  This is very much like the test question:  Which one is different than all the others?

•  A:  Israel ranks the highest in the region for Human Development; and the only rional country to be rated in the top 25 nations in the world for human development.​


Challenger said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger, et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

Now I've heard that the development of the Arab Palestinian was a result of Israeli Occupation.  I challenge that notion.  Yeah - sure, it could be a contributing factor.  But in the case of the Palestinians, they are the proximate cause; they are the principle and recognizable cause, since 1967, for the retarded development.  The Arab-Palestinians shot themselves in the foot.  Even under the  protection of the Jordanians, they failed to muster the will pride, will, and effort to achieve as much.  And even under Jordanian Citizenship, they were biting the hand that feed them.

I think you should compare the apples in the same orchard before trying to compare the State of Palestine to any European nation.

There is a reasonableness standard.  The reasonable man says that if you intentionally shoot yourself in the foot, you cannot blame your neighbor for your injury or permanent disability.

Now if the Palestinians had been working to build a nation since the 1949 Armistice, then they might have a complaint.  But the facts are --- that they were not.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Yes, just not very well.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



You can also find a 99% similarity with Chimpanzees but I wouldn't claim that chimps deserve a homeland in Meca. Would you ? 

My bet is you have absolutely no clue about how to consider genetic analysis in regards to ethnicity or cultural identity.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Hamas is an Islamic terrorist organization with zero respect for international law, which rules Gaza with an Iron fist dufus.
> ...



You did nothing.  Hamas is recognized as a terrorist organization by the US and many Western nations, Israel is not.  Israel does not rule Gaza. There, I clarified it for you.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


might makes right.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, send in the Marines from planet Claire or whatever planet you live on!  Cause US marines on planet earth will be 150% in support of the Israelis, not the 9-11 dancing Palestinians.
> ...


No.  They're bulldozing terrorist's homes.  What you call resistance the world calls terrorism.

Gentlemen, start your dozers.....


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


if it's such a deterrent why doesn't israel bulldoze the homes of israelis that attack palestinians?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



"Palestinians are a distinct people"-------> Ha ha ha ha!

Not for the last 700 years of Ottoman rule! 

Israel is here to stay.  You commit terrorism, you get your home bulldozed. 

See how that works, Achmed?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Because Isrselis aren't the ones attacking?  Israel enforces its laws and those who violate it are punished, Palestinians on the other hand idolize mass murderers and terrorists.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Interesting question but you won't like the answer.

Starting with the Arab League declaration of war, May 15 1948 any hostile Arab forces within the war zone are legally under martial law. Israeli's on the other hand in the same zone who are not actively engaged in the war are under civil law.

Penalties under each type of law may differ ;--)

In a nut shell the Israeli's think the Arab Muslim colonists nothing more than fleas on the ass of life. While the Arab Muslim colonists might continue to act like they are at war, and be treated as such; the Israeli's have normalized their own condition as much as possible


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Unless it provides facts that disprove your claims, then it's considered a "Hasbara site". Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Does all of this matter? No it doesn't. Israelis are in charge, and defending themselves against genocidal Palestinian savages.  One of the techniques used is bulldozing the mud huts of terrorists.


----------



## ogibillm (Jan 20, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


no, i understand. it's one set if rules for israelis and another for Palestinians.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



Yes but do you understand why ? 

The Arab Muslim colonists have brought it entirely on themselves. Israel is merely defending land intended for the creation of a national Jewish homeland


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

The rules are you mess with the Israelis you will pay for it. 

I heard Caterpillar is coming out with a turbocharged bulldozer specially designed for Israel.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 20, 2016)

pbel said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



Pfft.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 20, 2016)

ogibillm said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Right what?  Turn?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 20, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Make a Ralph or a Louie?  He's just upset that Israelis are doing a good job handling Palestinian terrorists.  Ogre wants Israelis to hand roses over to the terrorists instead of punishing them.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 20, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Israel is not defending itself.  An occupational force cannot claim self defense.  Israel is the aggressor.
> 
> How is shooting at Gazan fishermen self defense?
> 
> ...



Billo,

None of the above support the idea that Israel is held to the same standards as the rest of the world.  Your comments are only justifications for holding Israel to different standards and false accusations and appeals to emotion (slavery?  really?).

I'll touch on just one.  And that is the idea that a nation has no right to protect its citizens from harm (aka defend its citizens). Nations not only have the right to do so, but are morally obligated to do so.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is not defending itself.  An occupational force cannot claim self defense.  Israel is the aggressor.
> ...



Slavery?  Haha.  Palestinians get paid.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Billo,
> 
> None of the above support the idea that Israel is held to the same standards as the rest of the world.  Your comments are only justifications for holding Israel to different standards and false accusations and appeals to emotion (slavery?  really?).


My comments specifically addressed your comments.  If you make a claim, I'm going to take you to task on it.  But instead of addressing my comments specifically, you just pin a label on the whole thing and move on to another subject.

Name one false accusation I made.

As far as slavery, what do you think started the BDS movement?




Shusha said:


> I'll touch on just one.  And that is the idea that a nation has no right to protect its citizens from harm (aka defend its citizens). Nations not only have the right to do so, but are morally obligated to do so.


Nations don't have rights, people do.  And the Palestinian's have a right to live free from oppression.

Israel has no right protecting its people when it deliberately (and illegally) moves them into harms way.  Their insurgents in the West Bank are not only human shields, they're bait.

And it's not self defense when you're the one initiating the violence.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 20, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Because Isrselis aren't the ones attacking?  Israel enforces its laws and those who violate it are punished, Palestinians on the other hand idolize mass murderers and terrorists.






You want to say that again?


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 20, 2016)

LOL now Billo is actually suggesting that the Israeli's are enslaving the Arab Muslim colonists. 

See post 196. Which is completely off topic by the way. 

Wow. Now I've heard it all. 

Israel's policy of home demolitions is entirely within the confines of martial law. 

See 

III Geneva convention _Arts. 82, 84_
Prisoners are subject to the laws of their captors and can be tried by their captors’ courts. The captor shall ensure fairness, impartiality and a competent advocate for the prisoner.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Because Isrselis aren't the ones attacking?  Israel enforces its laws and those who violate it are punished, Palestinians on the other hand idolize mass murderers and terrorists.
> ...


Yeah, nobody is attacking anybody, the Palestinians attacked them and they took revenge on the attackers, and the Israeli authorities are reprimanding them for taking the law into their own hands.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 21, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> My comments specifically addressed your comments.


But you didn't address the standard.  Which was the point of the question.  You provided justifications for why the standard should not apply to Israel. 

What is the standard with respect to naval blockades?  Are they generally considered "collective punishment" or is that a charge leveled only at Israel?

What is the standard with respect to labeling goods from occupied territories?

What is the standard for defending citizens against belligerent attacks? 

What is the standard for making treaties say the exact opposite of what they actually say? 

What is the standard for GA resolutions?

What is the standard for accessing one's holy sites?

What is the standard for law enforcement actions? 

What is the standard for ethnic cleansing? 




> Name one false accusation I made.



Something about Palestinians being slaves.

And that 2000 lb bombs take out entire neighborhoods.  From what I understand, and this is not my area of expertise, the typical Mk84 takes out a crater about 50 ft in diameter.  No where near a neighborhood. 



> And the Palestinian's have a right to live free from oppression.


Sure they do.  But you need to ask yourself what is oppressing them.  Its their own actions.  They have a responsibility not to indiscriminately and illegally attack Israeli citizens.  THAT is what is causing their "oppression".


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Not the same as Israelis,and their in lies you problem


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Israel is a law unto itself...........eg.......they have some sort of bias law for Jews,Settlers etc., BUT to all others bastardry.......the world look on with distaste and disgust.............Settlers violate,Jews burn Palestinian 15 year olds to death, do their homes get bulldozed??????Fcuk do they

You are the Worlds Phriaras................


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > My comments specifically addressed your comments.
> ...


Silly Boy....Palestinians have ALWAYS BEEN OPPRESSED so your point ignorant that it was......IS?


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Because Isrselis aren't the ones attacking?  Israel enforces its laws and those who violate it are punished, Palestinians on the other hand idolize mass murderers and terrorists.
> ...


YUCK


----------



## Challenger (Jan 21, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> LOL now Billo is actually suggesting that the Israeli's are enslaving the Arab Muslim colonists.
> 
> See post 196. Which is completely off topic by the way.
> 
> ...


Where does it say their famillies' homes may be demolished?


----------



## Challenger (Jan 21, 2016)

Shusha said:


> None of the above support the idea that Israel is held to the same standards as the rest of the world.



The Zionist Paradise holds itself to a higher standard than the rest of the world, so the rest of the world judges it by it's own standards, i.e. IDF= "The most moral army in the world"


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above support the idea that Israel is held to the same standards as the rest of the world.
> ...


I think the word is "IMMMMMMMMORAL" actually Challenger


----------



## Challenger (Jan 21, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> No matter what population you examine, from a cultural aspect, there is something that separates one from another.



Correct. Palestinians from Lebanese, Egyptians, Syrians, Turks, Egyptians, Eurpean Jewish colonists....   



RoccoR said:


> No Arab country in the entire Mediterranean or Gulf Region was rated higher than Israel in the composite statistical comparison of life expectancy, education, and income per capita indicators.



This is your measure of "superiority"? Ah, of course, the "White Man's Burden" 



RoccoR said:


> Now if the Palestinians had been working to build a nation since the 1949 Armistice, then they might have a complaint. But the facts are --- that they were not.



Difficult when every attempt is thwarted by your Zionist occupiers.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Sorry no, you have too many 'M's...


----------



## Penelope (Jan 21, 2016)

pbel said:


> *Even paying with his-own blood and death did not satisfy the Israeli Authorities as enough punishment for his suicidal attack, Israel still needed more blood in the form of demolishing his innocent families home. No trial just revenge, revenge that never heals the pain for either Jew or Muslim...End the occupation.*
> 
> 
> *Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian attackers*
> ...



I can only imagine if that happened in the US.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 21, 2016)

Lipush said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > *Even paying with his-own blood and death did not satisfy the Israeli Authorities as enough punishment for his suicidal attack, Israel still needed more blood in the form of demolishing his innocent families home. No trial just revenge, revenge that never heals the pain for either Jew or Muslim...End the occupation.*
> ...



No have a trial and sentencing.


----------



## pbel (Jan 21, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


My guess is that you are a despicable cross breed Nazi genetically and that you come to these boards to express your master race views which is the core of ZioNazi views. Chimps in Mecca, you are one sick dude. Your attitude will someday destroy Israel.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Yeah, but we all know that Palestinians are a symbol of justice, law and order...right....riiiiight!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > None of the above support the idea that Israel is held to the same standards as the rest of the world.
> ...


Sorry, nobody can compete with the Palestinian Islamist paradise of 72 virgins for every Jihadi terrorist.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Only in your dreams of course. How far has your attitude taken the so called Palestinians?  Oh I'm sorry, another terrorists home gets bulldozed.


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Challenger said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


You can never have too many M and M's Challenger


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Roudy,There is much to be required on both sides........but so much more is needed from the Zionists/Israelis and all,as you know really...just sayin..steve


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 21, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> LOL now Billo is actually suggesting that the Israeli's are enslaving the Arab Muslim colonists.


 Israel is using Palestinian's like prison labor.  What do you think started the BDS movement?




Boston1 said:


> See post 196. Which is completely off topic by the way.


If I was off topic, then the post I was responding to was off topic, because I specifically addressed each one of his points.




Boston1 said:


> Wow. Now I've heard it all.


In the words of the Virgin Mary,_ "Come again?"_




Boston1 said:


> Israel's policy of home demolitions is entirely within the confines of martial law.


Martial law, in itself, is wrong.




Boston1 said:


> III Geneva convention _Arts. 82, 84_
> Prisoners are subject to the laws of their captors and can be tried by their captors’ courts. The captor shall ensure fairness, impartiality and a competent advocate for the prisoner.


Are you saying the entire population of Palestinian's are prisoners?

And how fair is it to bulldoze down the house of a relative that has committed no crime?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



As a matter of curiosity, was your friend who was posting on your account typical of those Arabs whose homes get demolished?
If so, the demolition is more than justified.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 21, 2016)

Shusha said:


> But you didn't address the standard.  Which was the point of the question.  You provided justifications for why the standard should not apply to Israel.


This thread is not about your bullshit myth of Israel being held to higher standards.  The truth is the opposite.  The standards are lowered in Israel's case to the point where they can get away with murder.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard with respect to naval blockades?  Are they generally considered "collective punishment" or is that a charge leveled only at Israel?


A navel blockade can only be legal when its done in a declared war against a nation state.  Gaza is not a nation state and this is not a war.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard with respect to labeling goods from occupied territories?


When Israel is using cheap Palestinian labor, much like the use of prison labor in this country, those exports need to be labeled so people can choose not to buy them.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard for defending citizens against belligerent attacks?


If you're the one initiating the violence, then you're not the one defending its citizens.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard for making treaties say the exact opposite of what they actually say?


WTF are you talking about?




Shusha said:


> What is the standard for GA resolutions?


The UN Charter.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard for accessing one's holy sites?


You don't go pray with a military escort.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard for law enforcement actions?


You do not punish someone who's committed no crime.




Shusha said:


> What is the standard for ethnic cleansing?


Now you're getting ridiculous.




Shusha said:


> Something about Palestinians being slaves.


I didn't say they were slaves, I said they were treated like slave labor.




Shusha said:


> And that 2000 lb bombs take out entire neighborhoods.  From what I understand, and this is not my area of expertise, the typical Mk84 takes out a crater about 50 ft in diameter.  No where near a neighborhood.


If it's not your area of expertise, then why are you commenting on it?




Shusha said:


> Sure they do.  But you need to ask yourself what is oppressing them.  Its their own actions.  They have a responsibility not to indiscriminately and illegally attack Israeli citizens.  THAT is what is causing their "oppression".


It's not their actions, its yours.  You're the ones maintaining an occupation for the last 60 years.  You're the ones deliberately trying to make their lives a daily hell.  You're the ones in violation of over 100 UN resolutions.

You're the ones shooting at people fishing.  I mean, who does that?  Who shoots at people while they fish?  YOU DO!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> As a matter of curiosity, was your friend who was posting on your account typical of those Arabs whose homes get demolished?
> If so, the demolition is more than justified.


Your posts are demolishing this thread.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL now Billo is actually suggesting that the Israeli's are enslaving the Arab Muslim colonists.
> ...


AWW BOOHOO! It's not fair?!  How about the totally innocent victims' family that a Palestinian terrorists murder in cold blood?  Maybe they should think about those things before.  Personally, bulldozing their homes isn't enough, there needs to be more compensation, Israel should also hold the govt's and leaders liable.


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You are trying to INCITE ME,I also understand you were banned because of it.......You are a SHALLOW MAN and PATHETIC with it.steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of curiosity, was your friend who was posting on your account typical of those Arabs whose homes get demolished?
> ...


He got banned for it,the prick


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


But you ALLOWED it.
And if he or she is the type of person you associate with, then I can understand your postings on any given topic concerning Israel.
By the way, how does an Individual using YOUR account get banned?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


My postings were not nearly as inflammatory or racist.


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I've been advised to tell you to FCUK OFF and not respond to thee


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



By your friend.
And you spelled the "F" work incorrectly; like your friend spelled everything incorrectly.
Back to the Thread...Your opinions of Israel, based on the company you keep, no longer surprise me.
It seems to me you are merely a more "polite" version of venomous.


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


YAWN


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


WHATEVER,I'm sure you are right..LOL


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Sure, that's why your initial response was the "F" word.
At least now we know where you are REALLY coming from in spite of your attempts to APPEAR rational.


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Is your friend putting you to sleep?


----------



## theliq (Jan 21, 2016)

Now that is amusing Indie,you could well be right,steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 22, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


As a slight but important diversion Indie.....Why is it that the Israeli Government don't have the Balls to Extradite a School Principal of the Orthodox Adass Israel College in Melbourne,the infamous "Malka Leifer" who SEXUALLY MOLESTED over 70 young female students over a 20 year period,who was squirreled out of Australia 15 months ago????? helped to evade justice by the Orthodox School Board,who employed her.

For 12 months now the Australian Government have been trying to extradite her to face 110 SEXUAL ABUSE charges,this woman is presently living in Bnei Brak  an Ultra Orthodox enclave in central Israel under house arrest.......Everytime she is requested to attend the Jerusalem District Court,she feins sic PANIC ATTACKS or on other occasions,mental health issues (This serial sex offender/Paedophile,thought nothing of the anguish of her victims of course).

The victim advocates(both Israeli and Australian) have called on the court to hear the application at Ms Leifer's home or via video link to avoid "THE STRESS" of appearing in a court room........all to no avail,as this woman and others just exploit legal loopholes to avoid extradition........

Head of the Israeli National Council for the Child,.....Yitzhak Kadman warned that Israel could become a haven for Jewish Paedophiles fleeing authorities in other jurisdictions if the Leifer extradition is thrown out of court.The J.D.Court will decide on the extradition next month.!!!!

This woman well Paedophile actually......amazingly has 8 children of her own !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will await how the JDCourt performs on this situation.......here theOrthodox School  Board of Directors and others cannot leave the country(BIG SMILE) and will be dealt with..........as they were all knowing of the situation.....they hopefully receive long prison sentences.........but we want "Leifer"  back so the Orthodox Girls can have justice in what is a fairly closed community,.......steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 22, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Who said I was rational......I will take that as a personal Insult Indie.............In you there is a spark of cleverness.........improve on that and lower the crap level and things could change for the better.......steve


----------



## Challenger (Jan 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...


Another Rude-ee myth.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


No myth, mentally challenged sock of Monte. They like all Islamic terrorist's believe in the 72 virgins. Besides, why worry about your home being bulldozed when you have all these virgin Virginians Mohammad promised you in paradise?


----------



## Challenger (Jan 22, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, that proves you know nothing about Islam or Arabic. Here's Lesley Hazelton giving an unbiased talk for the widely respected TED organisation. 
Watch and listen, you might learn something, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

pbel said:


> *Even paying with his-own blood and death did not satisfy the Israeli Authorities as enough punishment for his suicidal attack, Israel still needed more blood in the form of demolishing his innocent families home. No trial just revenge, revenge that never heals the pain for either Jew or Muslim...End the occupation.*
> 
> 
> *Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian attackers*
> ...







 They know the law and what will happen if they engage in terrorist military action. Israel is carrying out the punishment allowed by the Geneva conventions and so are within the bounds of International law.   The Palestinians are making propaganda out of these actions as if they are illegal or against international law, and you are fanning the flames of RACISM and INTOLERANCE by making the same claims.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one. Combatants are not refugees, nor is anyone suspected of assisting in any way combatants. And under the Geneva conventions it is perfectly legal to deport combatants to either a neutral third country, or to their nation of origin, in this case Jordan






 Or to put them in prison for life. or demolish their homes as they will have been used for terrorist/military actions.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > The Geneva conventions are extremely clear on this one...
> ...







 This one



Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
Individual responsibility, collective penalties, pillage, reprisals


ARTICLE 33 [ Link ] 

 No protected person may be punished for an offence he or she has not personally committed. Collective penalties and likewise all measures of intimidation or of terrorism are prohibited.
 Pillage is prohibited.
 Reprisals against protected persons and their property are prohibited.



 They are no longer civilians once they engage in terrorist actions so this does not apply as they are no longer protected persons.


 Want to try again as this comes into play



Convention (IV) relative to the Protection of Civilian Persons in Time of War. Geneva, 12 August 1949.
Prohibited destruction


ARTICLE 53 [ Link ] 

 Any destruction by the Occupying Power of real or personal property belonging individually or collectively to private persons, or to the State, or to other public authorities, or to social or cooperative organizations, is prohibited, *except where such destruction is rendered absolutely necessary by military operations.*


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Off topic deflection when you are losing the argument again


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 22, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...







 Actually an Islamic myth as the original was 72 raisins, and a fly landed on the document which was killed by the scribe altering the term to virgin.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 22, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Because Isrselis aren't the ones attacking?  Israel enforces its laws and those who violate it are punished, Palestinians on the other hand idolize mass murderers and terrorists.
> ...



Stabbing pictures is all Jews do,

Palestinians prefer living flesh.

So yeah, let's say that again


----------



## Lipush (Jan 22, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



No. The house dmolishing is a preventing punishment.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 22, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...




How is that? Israel does this to not only build more settlements, but also to rile and stir up unrest with the Palestinians, and so they then can declare, the Palestinians did this and that. Look at what we have to put up with, we are constantly under attack.

Its calling stealing, but then again  Israel is communist, calling themselves a democracy of  which is not true. The wealthy in your country pull all the shots and you have no word to say in any of it, same as us foolish Americans, the rich rule. I feel as bad for you almost as much as I feel for the Palestinians who really get the raft of God, the Israel régime. Its like the Israelite government is pretending like its the people in the OT and doing the same thing.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I thought about what happened the last couple of days and I am seeing you clearer than ever.
That person you "banned" was your son or daughter.
You ability to be perceived as "rational" has been belied by the true eyes through which a child perceives a parent.
You child is as poisoned as you are but does a use to filter to hide it.
You thus see the demolitions as isolated acts of Zionist Racism, but NOT the context in which they occur, and your child is proof that the damage of hatred has created a situation which can only be solved by moving the Jordanians to Jordan.


----------



## pbel (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > *Even paying with his-own blood and death did not satisfy the Israeli Authorities as enough punishment for his suicidal attack, Israel still needed more blood in the form of demolishing his innocent families home. No trial just revenge, revenge that never heals the pain for either Jew or Muslim...End the occupation.*
> ...


*perhaps you can show us the law that says its OK to shoot and kill and home demolitions for family members in the Geneva convections.*

* Frankly I think you're nuts!*


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2016)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...


Please tell me you typed that really fast.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Its actually very basic.

The palestinians are a mix of combatants refugees and as such their treatment falls under the Geneva conventions. Which reverts the issues of punitive action back to the Israeli courts.

The part so many expressing the false narative seem to forget is that once a refugee commits a terrorist act, is suspected of committing a terrorist act or assists in commiting a terrorist act that person forfeits their refugee status and once captured, becomes a prisoner of war. 

III Geneva Convention



ARTICLE 82
A prisoner of war shall be subject to the laws, regulations and orders in force in the armed forces of the Detaining Power; the Detaining Power shall be justified in taking judicial or disciplinary measures in respect of any offence committed by a prisoner of war against such laws, regulations or orders. However, no proceedings or punishments contrary to the provisions of this Chapter shall be allowed.
If any law, regulation or order of the Detaining Power shall declare acts committed by a prisoner of war to be punishable, whereas the same acts would not be punishable if committed by a member of the forces of the Detaining Power, such acts shall entail disciplinary punishments only.





ARTICLE 84
A prisoner of war shall be tried only by a military court, unless the existing laws of the Detaining Power expressly permit the civil courts to try a member of the armed forces of the Detaining Power in respect of the particular offence alleged to have been committed by the prisoner of war.
In no circumstances whatever shall a prisoner of war be tried by a court of any kind which does not offer the essential guarantees of independence and impartiality as generally recognized, and, in particular, the procedure of which does not afford the accused the rights and means of defence provided for in Article 105


----------



## pbel (Jan 22, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Its actually very basic.
> 
> The palestinians are a mix of combatants refugees and as such their treatment falls under the Geneva conventions. Which reverts the issues of punitive action back to the Israeli courts.
> 
> ...


where does it say that innocent family members lose their houses?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...


Do I care?!  These are Muslim Palestinian animals carrying out their acts clearly claiming that their religion promises them virgins in heaven.  Are you saying that these devout Muslims don't know what they're talking about, idiot?  My question is why are you so concerned about their bulldozed homes when you should be happy that they're bopping those eternal virgins?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually very basic.
> ...


Where does it say that Palestinians are allowed to attack and kill innocent Israelis?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Personally I'd rather the raisins, virgins are too much work. They can have the bulldozed home.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 22, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually very basic.
> ...



You seem to be having a lot of trouble understanding somethings thats actually very clearly stated

Quote


ARTICLE 84
A prisoner of war shall be tried only by a military court, unless the existing laws of the Detaining Power expressly permit the civil courts to try a member of the armed forces of the Detaining Power in respect of the particular offence alleged to have been committed by the prisoner of war.
End Quote

Lets go over this again

If a palestinian refugee commits an act against the state ( that would be Israel ) he/she/it forfeits their refugee status and becomes a combatant. In which case the above article applies.

Which clearly stated that he/she/it can be tried in an Israeli court.

A lot of countries have sentencing restrictions where if the accused is found guilty of committing a offense and the sentencing regulations require a certain minimum penalty, well it is what it is.

Personally I think the Israeli's are way to easy on the palestinians. I'd recommend summary deportation to the families and friends of anyone convicted of subversive acts against the state.

According to the Geneva convention if the Israeli court sets the required penalty prior to sentencing then its legal. Regardless of any recommendations of the convention.






also see 

Quote 


ARTICLE 82 [ Link ] 
A prisoner of war shall be subject to the laws, regulations and orders in force in the armed forces of the Detaining Power; the Detaining Power shall be justified in taking judicial or disciplinary measures in respect of any offence committed by a prisoner of war against such laws, regulations or orders. However, no proceedings or punishments contrary to the provisions of this Chapter shall be allowed.
If any law, regulation or order of the Detaining Power shall declare acts committed by a prisoner of war to be punishable, whereas the same acts would not be punishable if committed by a member of the forces of the Detaining Power, such acts shall entail disciplinary punishments only.
End Quote 

Now there is a sticky point in there but its obscure and I've never heard it argued successfully


----------



## pbel (Jan 22, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


you are clearly a zionut finagler, what didn't you understand about the question I asked you?


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 22, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



What didn't you understand about the answer

The simple reality is that if the courts of Israel deem it acceptable the Geneva convention supports their jurisdiction.

Also under the Geneva convention anyone suspected of aiding in acts against the state forfeit their status as protected persons.

In which case that family you are so concerned about suddenly falls under the heading of a combatant and again is subject to judicial action of the state.

You really are having trouble following some very basic stuff here. I'd recommend losing the over emotional approach. Its seriously clouding your ability to comprehend the material being offered


----------



## theliq (Jan 22, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I never lose as you know,I was asking Indie his opinion......I clearly stated I was diverging off topic....nice to see you back....As I soar with Eagles I note that the Turkeys are still gobbling around on the ground,never soaring to any great heights.......of course you Guys can fly.....shame..steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 22, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Indie,Shit on me all you like,but as a matter of decency leave my family and children out of it....Thank You..steve


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 23, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Stabbing pictures is all Jews do,
> 
> Palestinians prefer living flesh.
> 
> So yeah, let's say that again


Oh yeah, then how did the little baby die?

And when they're not stabbing pictures, they're dropping knives next to the victims they just shot in cold blood.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

pbel said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...








 Very easy just look at the Geneva conventions and the IHL that state you can shoot to kill terrorists and armed invaders. Given thousands of times and you completely ignore them because they destroy your POV.


 We know you are mentally challenged which is why many ignore your ramblings


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Stabbing pictures is all Jews do,
> ...








 How about the evidence showing this, and not some grainy footage that shows nothing.


----------



## iolo (Jan 23, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Challenger,  et al,
> 
> I don't agree.
> 
> ...



The original Nazis had exactly the same theory.   The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.  *It is not the Zionists' Country:  they have no rights there,* as you know.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Its actually very basic.
> ...








 When it says that any structure used for a military purpose can be demolished. You have been shown this thousands of times and still you ask for the evidence, as if you are ignoring the evidence and being a complete idiotic pain in the arse


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...








 And the islamomoron once again uses the oxymoron term that has been made up by Jew haters


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 Only in your fantasy world, in reality you never win.   Now go away and stop deflecting


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 23, 2016)

iolo said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger,  et al,
> ...








 Sorry but you are wrong as the sovereign owners gave the land to the Jews of the world in 1923, just as the sovereign owners of 1916 gave the land to the LoN in 1917. So the legal owners of Jewish Palestine under international laws of 1923 are the JEWS not the arab muslims who are land thieves and invaders. Want to try and disprove International laws ?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



House demolishment has nothing to do with settlement. However, it did occur to families of Palestinian terrorists who escaped after stabbing civilians, to turn the stabbers in, since the family didn't want the house destroyed. Or better, those who alerted the forces of their kids' intention to committ terror, for the same reason. Meaning, the mothod proved itself useful at some cases, means it's worth it.

Yes, the wealthy have stronger words, but that happens everywhere around the globe, as the Israeli saying goes, "who owns the hundred, owns the opinion". but that's the situation everywhere you look.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 23, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No you do the demolitions as punitive damage, you just a victim of your regime. At least in the states we have somewhat of a democracy. I hope you have money, because when those Palestinians are done away with, you'll be taking their place. We have 324 plus million here, and only a small percentage of rich, you have what 10 million there.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 23, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Stabbing pictures is all Jews do,
> ...



You see no such thing in the video.

But you do see this (Stabbing terror attack in Jerusalem, October 12):






And this (boy trying to stab officers in Samaria, October 24):






And this (Girl trying to stab security guard in Antot, today):






And this (terror attack in Jerusalem, October 12)






But of course, we planted those in their hands, forcing them to stab the soldiers, then shot them, than planted those in their hands again.

Keep trying, better luck next time


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 23, 2016)

iolo, Challenger, et al.

I'm just a bit confused.



iolo said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger,  et al,
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

What do NAZI's and Zionist have to do with counterterrorism measures?

What do the counterterrorism measures have to do with the of "rights - or - no rights?"

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 23, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



As a matter of decency stop calling every Israeli Jew a Zionist Nazi.
And while you're at it, stop all of your acquaintances and friends from doing so.
You know, as a matter of decency...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Stabbing pictures is all Jews do,
> ...


Debunked and proven to be a Pallywood production!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2016)

iolo said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger,  et al,
> ...



You got it wrong. Palestinians are the Muslim apple that fell from the Nazi tree. They have been trying to emulate the Nazis for the last 75 years. 

Hitler's Mufti | Catholic Answers


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Fair point Indie...steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I was born a Winner....................Winner....Winner.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 You don't even know what democracy means if you think it allows criminals to get away unpunished. All it means is that every person has the right to a free vote, and the majority decision is the final say. So if 51 people agree that a criminals house should be destroyed and 49 disagree then the house is destroyed, that is democracy.  You forget that Egypt is also demolishing the houses of Palestinian terrorists along with Jordan.   The amount of money you have does not enter into the equation as very rich drug barons see their homes and cars taken away from them in the UK, and the majority agree with these actions.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 So you are stevie winner , what does google have to say about you.   OH! yes it says that you are a consummate 3 times loser.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...






Roudy said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



He was born in Palestine , and yes he sided with Germany , but Ze'ev Jabotinsky was born in Russia. Most of the Zionist had never stepped foot in Palestine, nor had any of the grandparents and they chose not to live there, at least until they burned bridges everywhere they lived,  and most likely he was a  nationalist like Hitler, you know like some Germans on this board are now against the influx of refugees in their country,

put yourself or your Zionist in the place of the refugees of Germany today, as its no different.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...








 But he cant trace his ancestry back any further than 6 or 7 generations in Palestine. He also sided with the ottomans and was behind many atrocities and terrorist attacks on the British and Jews.  Very few of todays Americans had set foot in America before about 1730, which is still longer than many so called Palestinians have been in Palestine. The Jews were invited to return to their ancestral homelands by the lands sovereign owners, the arabs had no claims on the land legally or religiously.  And like Hitler he was a mass murderer and a Jew hater and should have faced summary execution after WW2


----------



## iolo (Jan 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...





Phoenall said:


> Sorry but you are wrong as the sovereign owners gave the land to the Jews of the world in 1923, just as the sovereign owners of 1916 gave the land to the LoN in 1917. So the legal owners of Jewish Palestine under international laws of 1923 are the JEWS not the arab muslims who are land thieves and invaders. Want to try and disprove International laws ?


----------



## iolo (Jan 24, 2016)

Phoenasll said: '

' Sorry but you are wrong as the sovereign owners gave the land to the Jews of the world in 1923, just as the sovereign owners of 1916 gave the land to the LoN in 1917. So the legal owners of Jewish Palestine under international laws of 1923 are the JEWS not the arab muslims who are land thieves and invaders. Want to try and disprove International laws ?'

Drivel.   Imperialists have no rights to do anything with other people's countries, or we'd give the United States to the Nazis instead.   You racists do talk unutterable nonsense, don't you?


----------



## iolo (Jan 24, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


As a matter of decency stop your occupation of other people's countries and your policy of murdering children and stealing land.


----------



## iolo (Jan 24, 2016)

Roudy said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...


Drivel.   Those of us who remember Hitler's regime know he came out with the same sort of lying filth about the Resistance.    The Nazi colonialists, as you know, have no claim to a square inch of |Palestine.


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 24, 2016)

iolo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Actually palestine was never a country. The name itself started out as a Roman Joke on Judea and a few coins were printed up. But at no point was palestine ever a country.

I'm not clear on why these lies are so important to the Arab Muslim narrative when they are so easily dispelled. 

Also this occupation thing is also demonstrably false. The mandate area west of the Jordan was intended for the creation of a Jewish national homeland, so whats the problem ?  

If we're going to be using terms like occupation then they're more aptly applied to the Arab Muslims occupying land intended for a national Jewish homeland 

Its pretty disingenuous to claim that someone is occupying land you'd hoped was yours, but isn't.

After all, Arab Muslims received nearly 80% of the mandated area. If by some miracle the Arab Muslims on the west bank can be shown to be somehow a distinct people from those less than 100' away on the east. Then let their homeland be carved out of Jordan, instead of Israel. Particularly since the Arab Muslims have shown again and again they have no interest in just some of the mandate area; doesn't take any great level of genius to see they want it all.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2016)

iolo said:


> As a matter of decency stop your occupation of other people's countries and your policy of murdering children and stealing land.


I believe the Israeli Goebbels's would disagree with that.

*Israeli Rabbi Calls for Execution Of All Palestinians*
_*“Israeli army has to stop arresting Palestinians, but, it must execute them and leave no one alive” -*_ _Shmuel Eliyahu  posted on his Facebook page on Tuesday._​
I guess the ones who get their homes bulldozed, are the lucky ones.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Actually palestine was never a country. The name itself started out as a Roman Joke on Judea and a few coins were printed up. But at no point was palestine ever a country.
> 
> I'm not clear on why these lies are so important to the Arab Muslim narrative when they are so easily dispelled.
> 
> ...


You can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2016)

Lipush said:


> You see no such thing in the video.


You see him handing the knife to the other prick.





How about this one?  Did the dead guy get and pull the knife after he was murdered?





Lipush said:


> But you do see this (Stabbing terror attack in Jerusalem, October 12):


Without any context, that could be a Shin Bet training coarse.




Lipush said:


> And this (boy trying to stab officers in Samaria, October 24):


Where's the officer?  And if he was in Samaria, then he's a legal target.




Lipush said:


> And this (Girl trying to stab security guard in Antot, today):


Where's the security guard in Antot?




Lipush said:


> And this (terror attack in Jerusalem, October 12)


Two people jogging?




Lipush said:


> But of course, we planted those in their hands, forcing them to stab the soldiers, then shot them, than planted those in their hands again.


I'm confused?  What did you plant?  Knives or guns?




Lipush said:


> Keep trying, better luck next time


I don't need luck to prove Israeli tyranny.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really, et al,

Well, that is not what happened.



Billo_Really said:


> You can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.


*(COMMENT)*

Under (first) Article 16 of  The Armistice of Mudros, then (second) under Article 132 of the Treaty of Sevres, and finally under Article 16 to the Treaty of Lausanne, Turkey renounced all rights and title of the territory and the "future" disposition to the parties to the Treaty _(not the League of Nations)_. 

The Allied Powers determined how the territory would be administered; and who had what rights to be protected _(as agreed upon by the Allied Powers at  San Remo in 1920)_. 

Immigration was a matter for the Mandatory, appointed by the Allied Powers who had the "rights" and "title" --- and the future to determine settlement.  The principle protection to the obligations in the Treaty were stipulated in Article 44:

Turkey agrees that any Member of the Council of the League of Nations shall have the right to bring to the attention of the Council any infraction or danger of infraction of any of these obligations, and that the Council may thereupon take such action and give such directions as it may deem proper and effective in the circumstances.​
There is no record of any League member make such allegation.

The Allied Powers encouraged Jewish immigration to all Jewish People will to assist in the establishment of a Jewish National Home (JNH); and upon citizenship that take-up permanent residence.

All citizens have equal rights; Arab and Jewish --- indigenous and immigrant --- alike.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Boston1 (Jan 24, 2016)

Well thats not a surprise. I followed your link on the good Rabbi and just as I thought it led to an Iranian funded Arab state television station. 

Quote 

*Press TV* (stylised *PRESSTV*) is a 24-hour English language news and documentary network, affiliated with Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB).[1] IRIB is state-owned but independent of the Iranian government in its management; the IRIB is a legal TV and radio broadcaster inside Iran. Press TV is headquartered in Tehran, Iran, but has offices and bureaus around the world, including London, Beirut, Damascus, Kabul, and the Gaza Strip. Press TV began broadcasting HDTV on the Hot Bird satellite cluster since 13 January 2014.


Press TV is state-funded[10] and is a division of the Islamic Republic of Iran Broadcasting (IRIB). IRIB is independent of the Iranian government, but is said to be close to the country's conservative political faction, especially the elite Revolutionary Guards.[11] Its head is appointed directly by the supreme leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei.[11] PressTV headquarters are located in Tehran, Iran.

End Quote 

I'm thinking this story you are so quick to share is actually just another fabrication designed to incite more violence 

Also this statement 

Quote 

You can't move into an area and automatically have more rights than the people already living there.

End Quote 

If this is truly your sentiment then the only fair thing to do is ask that the Arab Muslim colonists at the least remove themselves to Jordan/Arab palestine. 

The facts on the ground are that the Arab Muslims were awarded about 80% of the mandate area and are just going to have to content themselves with the lions share. 

Not one more inch.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 24, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



What sillenss...
Every nation the Jews emigrate to becomes wealthier and more charitable.
Jews always want to be the best Germans they can be.
It's their inordinate success that makes people hate them and kick them out.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Billo_Really, et al,
> 
> Well, that is not what happened.
> 
> ...


There was over 1 million Arabs living there at that time and they have inalienable rights that have been codified by subsequent UN resolutions.

And no, they do not have equal rights.

Land lease laws at the time specified farms can only be cultivated with Jewish labor.  That's not equal!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 24, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Well thats not a surprise. I followed your link on the good Rabbi and just as I thought it led to an Iranian funded Arab state television station.
> 
> Quote
> 
> ...


Didn't mommy ever tell you ad hominems are not valid rebuttals?


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo-Really,  et al,

You have me at a disadvantage.  What timeframe are you referring to?



Billo_Really said:


> There was over 1 million Arabs living there at that time and they have inalienable rights that have been codified by subsequent UN resolutions.


*(OBSERVATION)*



			
				Report of the Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People said:
			
		

> "The Committee on the Exercise of the Inalienable Rights of the Palestinian People was established by the General Assembly by its resolution 3376 (XXX) of 10 November 1975, with the task of recommending a programme designed to enable the Palestinian people to exercise its inalienable rights, as recognized by the Assembly in its resolution 3236 (XXIX) of 22 November 1974."  *SOURCE: * *UN Report A/67/35*


_Reaffirms_ the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people in Palestine, including:

(_a_) The right to self-determination without external interference;
(_b_) The right to national independence and sovereignty;
Even the Committee recognizes that there are (at most) 2 "inalienable rights."  It is a reaffirmation of the laws in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights (UDHR) (1948).  Neither the UDHR or A/RES/3236 are actually a part of international law.

*(QUESTION)*

So, where is the Codified International Law of Inalienable rights to be found?

*(COMMENT)  (YOU MAY SKIP THIS IF YOU PREFER)*

There are 10 documents that make-up the core for the presentation of International Human Rights.  All but one on discrimination (ICERD) came after the CCPR.

The UDHR does not mention the:

•  Self-determination
•  External Interference
•  Independence
•  Sovereignty​The right to self-determination is tied to the principle for equal rights to all people in Article 1(2) of the Charter; and is not found again until the adoption of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (CCPR) that went into force in 1976 _(two years after non-binding __*A/RES/3236 *__1974); _and it is not an inalienable right.    BUT, neither the covenant or the Charter make mention of interference, independence, or sovereignty.  The same can be said for the International Covenant on Economic, Social and Cultural Rights (CESCR).

The UDHR together with the CCPR and the CESCR make-up the International Bill of Rights.

The concept of the covenants is that "ALL" people have the right to self-determination; in the context of determining political status or to pursue their economic, social and cultural development.

The Arab Palestinian People have no monopoly on self-determination.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

iolo said:


> Phoenasll said: '
> 
> ' Sorry but you are wrong as the sovereign owners gave the land to the Jews of the world in 1923, just as the sovereign owners of 1916 gave the land to the LoN in 1917. So the legal owners of Jewish Palestine under international laws of 1923 are the JEWS not the arab muslims who are land thieves and invaders. Want to try and disprove International laws ?'
> 
> Drivel.   Imperialists have no rights to do anything with other people's countries, or we'd give the United States to the Nazis instead.   You racists do talk unutterable nonsense, don't you?








 When did the arab muslims gain sovereignty over the land, what treaty passed ownership into their hands from the Ottomans. You need to educate yourself on international laws and the dates they were Implemented. You will see that the arab muslims have no legal right to the land they are squatting on and that under the UN charter they should be evicted and sent back to Syria, Egypt and Saudi


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

iolo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...









 Evidence of your false claims or be shown to be a supporter of islamonazi terrorism to fulfil the command of world domination by the muslims.     Now how about a court case showing that a member of this board is a murderer of children ?


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > As a matter of decency stop your occupation of other people's countries and your policy of murdering children and stealing land.
> ...







 That is one of the allowed punishments under the Geneva convenmtions, and I believe every UN nation has done this in the field of battle. So what is your problem with Israel arresting terrorists and murderers and putting them in prison.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually palestine was never a country. The name itself started out as a Roman Joke on Judea and a few coins were printed up. But at no point was palestine ever a country.
> ...








 Tell that to the arab muslims who tried this in 1947, 1948, 1967 and 1973. After the defeat of the ottomans in 1916 they had no rights under international law of the time.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You see no such thing in the video.
> ...








 Your first grainy still shows nothing that looks like a knife, in fact it looks like the muzzle of a rifle held across the body.

 Guess you need new glasses, try going to specsavers.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well thats not a surprise. I followed your link on the good Rabbi and just as I thought it led to an Iranian funded Arab state television station.
> ...







 But bringing evidence of  a source being far from truthful is, and if a source is proven to be LYING, BIASED and RACIST then its use shows the poster to be LYING, BIASED and RACIST.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > You see no such thing in the video.
> ...



who needs reality when one can just make something up. Billyboy in a nutshell.

(Next you're probably gonna say we stab the Israeli victims ourselves, just so we can blame the Palestinians for it, right?)

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got some Mazas to pour Palestinian blood on.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really, et al,
> ...







 Did the arab muslims agree to be part of the new nation, if not then they could not get the same rights. When will you push for the Palestinians to have the same rights as Americans and be allowed to vote in American elections.
 You need to understand that at the time of the law you quote there were fewer than 250,000 arab muslims and the laws applied to Jews only, the arab muslims had their own laws. Keep trying as one day you will come across something that is true and you will find you are applauded for posting it.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2016)

iolo said:


> Phoenasll said: '
> 
> ' Sorry but you are wrong as the sovereign owners gave the land to the Jews of the world in 1923, just as the sovereign owners of 1916 gave the land to the LoN in 1917. So the legal owners of Jewish Palestine under international laws of 1923 are the JEWS not the arab muslims who are land thieves and invaders. Want to try and disprove International laws ?'
> 
> Drivel.   Imperialists have no rights to do anything with other people's countries, or we'd give the United States to the Nazis instead.   You racists do talk unutterable nonsense, don't you?


What imperialists are you talking about?  The Arab Muslim imperialists who invaded the Middle East and shoved their religion, language, and culture down the throats of the natives at the point of the sword of Islam?

Or are you talking about the Ottomans who ruled the land for 700 years which then fell under British rule after the Ottomans were defeated in WWI, who then gave 99.9% of the Ottoman lands to be ruled by Arab Muslims, except for the tiny slither of land known as Israel?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Actually he was an Ottoman soldier who participated the Armenian and he decided he could emulate the Nazis and do commit genocide upon the Jews in their own holy land.  These terrorists who's homes are being bulldozed are his bastard children who are still trying to partake in this IslamoNazi endeavor.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Please make mine organic gluten free. Thanks.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2016)

Billo_Really said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really, et al,
> ...



Bzzzz wrong. There was about 900,000 if you include Arab Palestine, aka Jordan.  In Israel there were less than 300,000 Arab Muslim invaders.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 24, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



On organic gluten free bleedin' Mazzo coming up!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



Mazal Tov!


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2016)

Lipush said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Moron.Racist Anti-Semite


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



For Phoney..ENJOY
Actually it says I am a SELF MADE MAN AND MANY NICE THINGS.....sorry to disappoint ......Loser


----------



## theliq (Jan 24, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Billo-Really,  et al,
> 
> You have me at a disadvantage.  What timeframe are you referring to?
> 
> ...


But the ZIONISTS HAVE according to you TERRORIST SCUM hey Rocco,therein lies the hypocricy..steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 25, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Well your silliness is compounded by deliberate deception,it's all to do with Jews getting "Mates Rates" with the money they loan from Jewish institutions actually Indie....I thought you would have known that???..steve

I certainly don't hate them for it Indie,but it isn't a level playing field Indie.......just shows how successful I've been....if the going gets tough....theliq gets going more


----------



## theliq (Jan 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > Billo-Really,  et al,
> ...


Apoligies the word SCUM was really not called for Rocco..steve


----------



## theliq (Jan 25, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Well regrettably the Nazis and GERMANS DID circa 1934-1946..............steve


----------



## iolo (Jan 25, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You sound exactly like Goebbels, except he was less wordy.   The Palestinians have always lived there, changing religions like everyone else in the Middle East.   The current Zionists (other than any drunken or drugged up Cohens) are a mix or Khazar and Roman converts, as you know.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...









 Yes you are as it one of your blood libels spread over the last 2000 years, started by the Catholics and then taken up by the muslims and communists


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Nope they followed the commands in the koran that state " KILL THE JEWS " If they had deported them we would not have had the holocaust, and islam would now be a small religion from Saudi arabia.


----------



## iolo (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenasll said: '
> ...



As you know, the Palestinians have always lived there, whereas the imperialist occupiers have scarcely any ancestors who ever did.    The whole Middle East, as educated people know, has changed religions quite often.


----------



## iolo (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## iolo (Jan 25, 2016)

'Nope they followed the commands in the koran that state " KILL THE JEWS " If they had deported them we would not have had the holocaust, and islam would now be a small religion from Saudi arabia.'

God, the totally unhistorical shit these Nazis talk!    Context, context, context, you illiterate storm-trooper!


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

iolo said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > iolo said:
> ...








 Care to find any mention of these fictional khazars prior to the publishing of the fantasy story in the mid 20C.
 Yes the Palestinians have always been there, and since the Romans named it Palestine as an insult to the Jews it has been the Jews that lived there. The Catholics where kicked out by the muslims, then the muslims where kicked out by the Catholics while the Jews carried on living in Palestine.

 The failure of the looney left to produce any evidence to back up their claims is laughable, and shows that they will tell any LIE to spread their RACISM and Jew hatred.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

iolo said:


> 'Nope they followed the commands in the koran that state " KILL THE JEWS " If they had deported them we would not have had the holocaust, and islam would now be a small religion from Saudi arabia.'
> 
> God, the totally unhistorical shit these Nazis talk!    Context, context, context, you illiterate storm-trooper!









 Whats wrong cant you read English. The Nazi's emulated the muslims and carried out the commands in the koran and hadiths. Those commands where to " KILL THE JEWS " and the verses have been posted on here many times. Now if they had kicked them out of Germany as you said then we would not have had a holocaust that mass murdered 12 million plus innocents. We would not have had an Israel - Palestine problem and we would not have idiots like you re-writing history to suit your Jew hatred agenda.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 25, 2016)

Roudy said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



There are no innocent Israelis over the age of 13, they're either going to be in the IDF, are in the IDF or have been in the IDF, so they're either future war criminals, actual war criminals or retired war criminals.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> iolo said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



Maybe listen to Rabbi Sherwin Wine on you tube. Perhaps you'd like something from the Jewish virtual library.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

He excelled in his studies and ultimately was sent to a talmudic academy (_yeshiva_) in the hope that he would become a rabbi. *However, like many promising young Jews of the time in eastern Europe, he became interested in the secular world and ultimately exchanged the yeshiva for a Russian gymnasium, completing his studies as an external student in 1877*. In the same year Russia proclaimed war on the Ottoman Empire to aid their fellow Slavs, the Bulgarians, to regain their independence from the Turks. Ben-Yehuda was captivated by the idea of restoring to the Bulgarians their rights and reviving the Bulgarian nation on its national soil. In the 19th century, several European nations had been so revived, perhaps the most celebrated being the Greeks, the heirs of Classical Athens, in 1829, and the Italians, the heirs of Classical Rome, in 1849. Ben-Yehuda was deeply influenced by such revivals and came to the conclusion that the European concept of national fulfilment should also be applied to his people, the Jews. He felt deeply that if the Bulgarians, who were not an ancient, classical people, could demand and obtain a state of their own, then the Jews, the People of the Book and the heirs of historic Jerusalem, deserved the same. *True, Eretz-Israel, the land of the Jews, contained few Jews in the 19th century, and the language of the Jews, Hebrew, was virtually only a written language and not a spoken tongue, but he felt these obstacles were not insurmountable. The Jews must return to their land and begin anew to speak their own language.*

Eliezer Ben-Yehuda & the Revival of Hebrew | Jewish Virtual Library

You can't get much clearer than this. Few Jews and even yet fewer who even spoke Hebrew (Canaanite language)

Today probably 1/2 of more Jews do not know but a few words of Hebrew.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...








 Then there cant be any innocent muslims worldwide as they are all born to be soldiers of allah. So we should just shoot them on sight as they are bred to be war criminals and mass murderers.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > iolo said:
> ...








 Find a mention of the khazars in any historical document prior to their appearance in the novel, when you cant then you will be forced to admit that you are spreading the lie.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> He excelled in his studies and ultimately was sent to a talmudic academy (_yeshiva_) in the hope that he would become a rabbi. *However, like many promising young Jews of the time in eastern Europe, he became interested in the secular world and ultimately exchanged the yeshiva for a Russian gymnasium, completing his studies as an external student in 1877*. In the same year Russia proclaimed war on the Ottoman Empire to aid their fellow Slavs, the Bulgarians, to regain their independence from the Turks. Ben-Yehuda was captivated by the idea of restoring to the Bulgarians their rights and reviving the Bulgarian nation on its national soil. In the 19th century, several European nations had been so revived, perhaps the most celebrated being the Greeks, the heirs of Classical Athens, in 1829, and the Italians, the heirs of Classical Rome, in 1849. Ben-Yehuda was deeply influenced by such revivals and came to the conclusion that the European concept of national fulfilment should also be applied to his people, the Jews. He felt deeply that if the Bulgarians, who were not an ancient, classical people, could demand and obtain a state of their own, then the Jews, the People of the Book and the heirs of historic Jerusalem, deserved the same. *True, Eretz-Israel, the land of the Jews, contained few Jews in the 19th century, and the language of the Jews, Hebrew, was virtually only a written language and not a spoken tongue, but he felt these obstacles were not insurmountable. The Jews must return to their land and begin anew to speak their own language.*
> 
> Eliezer Ben-Yehuda & the Revival of Hebrew | Jewish Virtual Library
> 
> ...








 Proves nothing other than you can use a search engine to find entries that agree with your agenda. How many entries disagreed with your agenda ?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

out





Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > He excelled in his studies and ultimately was sent to a talmudic academy (_yeshiva_) in the hope that he would become a rabbi. *However, like many promising young Jews of the time in eastern Europe, he became interested in the secular world and ultimately exchanged the yeshiva for a Russian gymnasium, completing his studies as an external student in 1877*. In the same year Russia proclaimed war on the Ottoman Empire to aid their fellow Slavs, the Bulgarians, to regain their independence from the Turks. Ben-Yehuda was captivated by the idea of restoring to the Bulgarians their rights and reviving the Bulgarian nation on its national soil. In the 19th century, several European nations had been so revived, perhaps the most celebrated being the Greeks, the heirs of Classical Athens, in 1829, and the Italians, the heirs of Classical Rome, in 1849. Ben-Yehuda was deeply influenced by such revivals and came to the conclusion that the European concept of national fulfilment should also be applied to his people, the Jews. He felt deeply that if the Bulgarians, who were not an ancient, classical people, could demand and obtain a state of their own, then the Jews, the People of the Book and the heirs of historic Jerusalem, deserved the same. *True, Eretz-Israel, the land of the Jews, contained few Jews in the 19th century, and the language of the Jews, Hebrew, was virtually only a written language and not a spoken tongue, but he felt these obstacles were not insurmountable. The Jews must return to their land and begin anew to speak their own language.*
> ...



that is from the jewish virtual library. Now I don't know if your a so called jew or just a Zionist, and I don't care one way or another, but its time to back up what you say with some reliable links. You have a fixation in your mind of some utter nonsense of what the Jews are, and its simply not true. They exiled to Babylon and few ever returned, they intermarried with every, Tom, Dick and Harry out there, so being a jew means nothing, since everyone is a mixed breed. also the Hebrews stole even the Hebrew language and were most likely arabs , canaanites, and then migrated and became Ukrainians and Russians and they are all over.

Once again, most so called jews do not even know but a few words of Hebrew. All the jews in Israel are doing is destroying a historical site of those who lived there before them, because they were not the first, they killed who was living there way back then, and they are doing the same today.

They are trying to turn back the clock to some imaginary OT time, of which most never happened. A bunch of atheist got together and got a few who actually did practice the old religion of Judaism and with them they decided to become the lost tribes of the Israelites, to have a

Secular country, where they could bask in their sinful ways without the EO, or Christians, or Arabs pushing religion on them, their God is money and power.

Too bad for them they now have a community of Orthodox Jews who they mainly despise, funny sometimes you get what you ask for , but really didn't want.


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 25, 2016)

theliq,  et al,  

Back in ≈ 1983, I went to a counterterrorism (CT) course provided by British Military Intelligence.  It was either a DMI or MI5 sponsored programs at the time.  As a young American _(CI Agent, a tour in Vietnam and the threats faced there, and a Liaison Officer in a Provincial Defense Security Command counterpart in Korea; later the Special Agent-in-Charge)_ I thought that I had probably experience more and varied experiences in CT than the Instructors.  Wow, did I get my eyes opened.



theliq said:


> But the ZIONISTS HAVE according to you TERRORIST SCUM hey Rocco,therein lies the hypocricy..steve


*(COMMENT)*

Seldom are issues in CT cut'n'dry; all one way or all the other way.   

There is no question that (like me and the mistakes I made when I was younger) during the course of the Arab-Jewish struggle and then the Arab-Israeli War, there were good leaders and some not so good.  There were great operations, and there were some that were political poison.  AND there were some that were intentionally wicked and poorly executed --- malfeasant as opposed to misfeasance. 

Just as Sheikh Izz-ad-din al-Qassam _(Leader of the Palestinian Black Hand) _was intentionally conducting terrorism operations, so was (IMO) Ze'ev Jabotinski _(Leader of the Irgun) _a terrorist.  Both sides had them.  These were psychopaths that went undiagnosed because they were very since in the objectives; each as serious as the other.   And had there not been a struggle for freedom, they would have eventually been identified as cool, dispassionate, and operationally hideous people - even murderers.  Not that being a psychopath is personally trouble enough, in a leadership capacity in a just cause _(and both al-Qassam and Jabotinsky)_ tend to influence and inspire others to find their draconian activities not only necessary, but honorable.  Just as the Jabotinski broke away from the Haganah, so did the Lehi breakaway from the Irgun to form an even smaller cell of extreme psychopaths.  Yes, Avra Stern _(Leader of the Lehi) _became even worse.  No one is sure whether Stern was just indoctrinated into terrorism or was a natural born terrorist psychopath, but he was just as cool and dispassionate as Jabotinsky.  

The Irgun, under the leadership of Menachem Begin, and the Lehi were both involved in the Deir Yassin event, demonstrating they were not that different from one another, their were some difference in the product of their psychotic views.  The King David Hotel Bombing was an Irgun operation and not so dissimilar from a single stroke assassination operation on a large scale.  Where as the Lehi often committed individual assassination like that of Lord Moyne _(The Honorable Walter Guinness)_ and that of the Count of Wisborg _(The Honorable Folke Bernadotte)_.

The Haganah, around since the Arab Riots of 1920, seemed to be blessed with Leaders with fewer mental health issues.  It is probable why the Haganah still exists today _(in the form of the IDF)_.



theliq said:


> Apoligies the word SCUM was really not called for Rocco..steve


*(COMMENT)*

I'm not offended.  In my career, I've heard much worse; which ended now just five years past.  So, in a way, I've outlived the odds.  With tours in Vietnam, Iraq, Afghanistan, and Yemen, --- I've outlived the odds; andI'll be around much longer; although much slower. Being called or associated with "SCUM" _(inmates at the Borstal Juvenile Detention Center)_   makes me feel kind of young.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> out
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I have when I posted the Catholic encyclopedia entry that shows the ottoman census results. Every one shows that the Jews outnumbered the arab muslims and then the history of Palestine from the roman invasion that shows the Jews carried on living in Samaria and Judea from the conquest till the present day. I don't take little bits of propaganda pieces and pass them off as being historical evidence like you do. Nor do I rely on islamonazi propaganda  as my only source of evidence, I take the evidence from all sides and present it in full.

 You do know that before you can be admitted as a citizen of Israel you have to show you can read write and speak Hebrew fluently. So your LIE has just turned and bitten of your nose. Your brainwashing shows every time you post your islamonazi propaganda lies as the truth


----------



## Roudy (Jan 25, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



And you wonder why you guys are called IslamoNazis?  Good thing is Israel knows exactly how to deal with these terrorist animals. 

Gentlemen, start your bulldozers.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Let's start by demolishing their mud huts first.  They understand only one language.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 25, 2016)

theliq said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


You know full well the rates were set by the RCC.
Of course, the RCC was NEVER deceptive; they played their own co-religionists like a fiddle.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > out
> ...



Give me a link.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 25, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Really wars never made anyone rich but the ones who sold the weapons. Ask Russia, How about Germany, they are still raping Germany. How about the US, now its like some 5 billion a year in taxpayers money they get. Then since they are so involved in Wall Street and out government, they bilk us taxpayers to death.  Jews are a virus , they morph to go undetected, but steal the life off their hosts.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Spoken like a true Nazi.


----------



## Shusha (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Jews are a virus , they morph to go undetected, but steal the life off their hosts.



Disgusting anti-semitic filth.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 25, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Dick Cheney is Jewish?  Bill Gates?  Warren Buffet?
These investors get rich from wars.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are a virus , they morph to go undetected, but steal the life off their hosts.
> ...



Yes it is, but given what the Zionist Israelis are doing in Palestine, while claiming to represent the Jewish people across the world, it comes as no surpise to find that "Juden haas" is becoming more prevalent. Much is made of every Islamist atrocity with cries of, "why don't moderate Muslims condemn these acts?!", yet the 60% of the world's Jewish population living outside of the Zionist Paradise remain remarkably quiet about every Zionist Israeli atrocity perpetrated against innocent Palestinians. Consequently you cannot be surprised if you are tarrred with the same brush as a result.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 26, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> theliq,  et al,
> 
> Back in ≈ 1983, I went to a counterterrorism (CT) course provided by British Military Intelligence.  It was either a DMI or MI5 sponsored programs at the time.  As a young American _(CI Agent, a tour in Vietnam and the threats faced there, and a Liaison Officer in a Provincial Defense Security Command counterpart in Korea; later the Special Agent-in-Charge)_ I thought that I had probably experience more and varied experiences in CT than the Instructors.  Wow, did I get my eyes opened.
> 
> ...


DMI was disbanded in the 1960's so it's unlikely to have sponsored a course in the 1980's. Just sayin'


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



And the jews got Israel from WWII, and yet you have sucked Germany for every cent you can, using quilt. Remember those Germans fought a war, just like our poor men in Vietnam were mainly innocent as well. You didn't take anything from Hitler , you took it from Germans, who had to rebuild Germany after the chemical and fire bombs were carpet bombed upon them. Most Germans never made it home from the POW camps, starved on purpose.


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...










Israeli nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 How about a link from a trusted source, and not some islamonazi hate site


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...









 WRONG the Jews got Jewish Palestine in 1923, that was before WW2. The rest of your rant was off topic racist attacks on the Jews


----------



## Phoenall (Jan 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...








 And just what are these atrocities you keep bringing up but have never proven to have taken place. Has Israel put 6 million Palestinians into death camps and started to gas them ? Has Israel systematically taken the arab muslims and kiklled them in their thousands until not a one is left living. Has Israel forced the Palestinians to wear a uniform that makes them stand out, denied them the right to own any weapons and forced them into slavery.


 Have asked for proof of these alleged atrocities before only to be ignored because you have been unable to find even one mention of any atrocities at all


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That post was a five star Pinocchio Cuckoo.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 26, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



By their fellow Germans.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The difference, oh sock of Monte, is that Israelis are defending themselves against the same Islamic terrorist savages that the world is waiting for Muslims to say something about.  Hamas is no different than ISIS, therefore demolishing a Palestinian Hamas terrorist's home is the same as demolishing or bombing an ISIS member's home.

Gentlemen, start your dozers....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 26, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Has Israel...denied them the right to own any weapons...


Are you asking a Gazan?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 26, 2016)

A rocket shooting Gazan, a terror tunnel digging Gazan, or a Hamas suicide bombing Gazan?


----------



## Shusha (Jan 26, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Dressed up pretty anti-semitic filith.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 26, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Israel is disgusting. They expect to treat Palestinians like dirt and then expect them to like it.


----------



## Challenger (Jan 27, 2016)

Shusha said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Ah yes, the standard Zionist Hasbarist response to any criticism of the Zionist Paradise, "Anti-Semitism!!"


----------



## Challenger (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



Explain how you are "defending yourself" by demolishing someone's house. All this does, and even your own data confirms this, is generate more recruits for the various resistance movements.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Look at this moron, it wants me to explain how demolishing a terrorist's house is one of the methods Israel uses to defend itself from these animals. 

The same way US and European countries target and bomb ISIS and Queda homes and facilities you friggin idiot!  Do you think Palestinian terrorist animals are somehow entitled to better treatment?


----------



## Challenger (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So you are saying the US and NATO deliberately set out to systematically destroy the homes of the families of enemy combatants who have been captured or killed?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 27, 2016)

Roudy said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Israel loves Al Qaeda and ISIS better than Assad, no one is attacking Israel , except the poor Palestine's throwing rocks.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...





Challenger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Yes, US and NATO have bombed and destroyed terrorists homes and facilities. Maybe you should stop worrying about the homes that produced such animals and killers and more about their victims.  Have you seen what US troops did to Ramada and Falluja?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 27, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



Wait, don't tell me, those voices in your head told you so, right?


----------



## Shusha (Jan 27, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Ah yes, the standard Zionist Hasbarist response to any criticism of the Zionist Paradise, "Anti-Semitism!!"



On the contrary, I'm quite willing to discuss objective criticism of Israel's actions.  I have criticized Israel's actions on this board.  But I am so rarely presented with the opportunity to do so since I am so busy addressing comments like, "Jews are a virus" or debunking lies spread about Israel poisoning Gazans.  

You haven't presented any reasoned criticism of Israel's actions, you have only made broad comments about "atrocities against innocent Palestinians", which only supports the twin notions of the "evil Zionists" and the "innocent victimized Palestinians", a view which is clearly so biased and one-sided as to be anti-semitic.  

You seem intelligent, you can probably step up your game.


----------



## pbel (Jan 28, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


Personally I understand Human Nature which contends that you are full of shit because 90% of the world at the UN condemns Israel's brutal actions day in and out.

You sir are a simple Finagler that's transparent in evil intent.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 28, 2016)

pbel said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > pbel said:
> ...



That means nothing.  90% of the U.N. is Muslim/Arab or Communist.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 28, 2016)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> pbel said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



98% of people who quote stats to support their claims are fulla shiite at least 95% of the time.

True story. 

I really don't understand what the point is here?  The title of this thread basically totally justifies Israel's actions:
"Israel steps up home demolitions to punish Palestinian *attackers"*


----------

